# Minarett-Verbot in der Schweiz



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

> *Überraschendes Votum für ein Minarettverbot: Die Eidgenossen haben in einer Volksabstimmung gegen den Bau von Gebetstürmen auf Moscheen votiert. Zwei rechtspopulistische Parteien hatten die Initiative auf den Weg gebracht.*
> 
> Bern - Die Schweizer haben die Volksinitiative "Gegen den Bau von Minaretten" angenommen: Nach dem am Sonntag veröffentlichten Endergebnis stimmten mehr als 57 Prozent für die Initiative zweier rechtspopulistischer Parteien. Umfragen vor der Abstimmung hatten noch eine Niederlage der Minarettgegner erwarten lassen. Daher ist das Ergebnis eine Überraschung.
> 
> Die Wahlbeteiligung betrug rund 54 Prozent. Auch das sogenannte Ständemehr, die Mehrheit der für die Annahme des Referendums benötigten Kantone, kam zustande. Teilergebnisse zeigten, dass die Wähler im deutschsprachigen Kanton Luzern für das Bauverbot votierten, während die französischsprachigen Kantone Genf und Waadt die Initiative ablehnten. Die Stimmlokale hatten am Mittag geschlossen. Veröffentlicht wurden erste Trends eine Stunde nach Schließung der Wahllokale. Laut Hochrechnungen stimmten unter anderem in Appenzell-Innerrhoden, Schaffhausen und Aargau gut 64 Prozent der Wähler mit Ja.


[QUELLE]


Also, ich finde das erschreckend, das es noch heute solche Leute gibt...
Ich bin Atheist, und deshalb religionen allgemein eher abgeneigt,aber sowas finde ich echt traurig.
Heute werden Minarette verboten, morgen Moscheen abgebrannt, naja, und wies schlussendlich endet wissen wir ja alle...

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Bloodletting (29. November 2009)

Nicht wirklich schlimm.
Ich persönlich hab Angst, wie sich der Islam gerade ausbreitet ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> [QUELLE]
> 
> 
> Also, ich finde das erschreckend, das es noch heute solche Leute gibt...
> ...



nich dein ernst oder?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde die Entscheidung gut, so wie sie ist. Schön und gut mit der Religionsfreiheit, aber irgendwo hat dann doch alles seine Grenzen. Erst ein Minarett und dann ruft der Muezzin auch noch herunter, was teilweise sogar andere Bewohner stören würde. Entscheidung ist durchaus nachvollziehbar.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

die entscheidung ist nachvollziehbar


----------



## Hinack (29. November 2009)

Sollten wir in Deutschland auch so machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

/sign Razyl
Was glaubt ihr was los wäre wenn jemand mitten in Ankara eine evangelische Kirche bauen wollen würde...


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> /sign Razyl
> Was glaubt ihr was los wäre wenn jemand mitten in Ankara eine evangelische Kirche bauen wollen würde...


Eben... in islamischen Ländern sieht man christliche Kirchen schließlich auch nicht an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

Absolut unverständlich in meinen Augen, gerade wenn man die Wirkung auf die Schweizer Außenpolitik bedenkt und für mich ein Grund warum ein Bürgervotum auf Bundesebene in Deutschland besser nie nie niemals eingeführt wird. 
Mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung dieser Initiative sich gegen Überfremdung wehren zu müssen, wird ein Menschenrecht, die Religionsfreiheit, mitten in Europa grob verletzt. 
Mit diesem Verbot wird die zweitgrößte Religion, zumindest in der Schweiz, unter Generalverdacht gestellt, man begibt sich auf die selbe moralische Stufe wie Osama Bin Laden, der ein Zusammenwirken von Christen und Muslimen nicht für möglich hält und dieser Möglichkeit den Kampf angesagt hat. Selbst George Bush hat nach den Angriffen auf die Twin Tower immer und immer wieder gesagt, dass der Kampf gegen den Terror kein Kampf gegen den Islam darstellt. Und wer unsere Emanzipationserrungenschaften &#8211; Religionsfreiheit, Menschenrechte &#8211; gegen die Lehre des Islam ausspielt, betreibt eine moderne, verführerische Form der Ausgrenzung.

Und wenn sich Europa als aufgeklärte und moralischen Grundsätzen verschriebene Staatengemeinschaft sehen will, dann ist so ein Verbot nichts anderes als ein Verstoß gegen international garantierte Menschenrechte wie Religionsfreiheit, Diskriminierungsverbot und Rechtsgleichheit.



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Eben... in islamischen Ländern sieht man christliche Kirchen schließlich auch nicht an jeder Ecke.



Und sollte sich Europa nicht vielleicht höhere Moralvorstellungen geben als ein einfaches: "Ja die da machen es aber auch...."?


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Absolut unverständlich in meinen Augen, gerade wenn man die Wirkung auf die Schweizer Außenpolitik bedenkt und für mich ein Grund warum ein Bürgervotum auf Bundesebene in Deutschland besser nie nie niemals eingeführt wird.
> Mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung dieser Initiative sich gegen Überfremdung wehren zu müssen, wird ein Menschenrecht, die Religionsfreiheit, mitten in Europa grob verletzt.
> Mit diesem Verbot wird die zweitgrößte Religion, zumindest in der Schweiz, unter Generalverdacht gestellt, man begibt sich auf die selbe moralische Stufe wie Osama Bin Laden, der ein Zusammenwirken von Christen und Muslimen nicht für möglich hält und dieser Möglichkeit den Kampf angesagt hat. Selbst George Bush hat nach den Angriffen auf die Twin Tower immer und immer wieder gesagt, dass der Kampf gegen den Terror kein Kampf gegen den Islam darstellt. Und wer unsere Emanzipationserrungenschaften – Religionsfreiheit, Menschenrechte – gegen die Lehre des Islam ausspielt, betreibt eine moderne, verführerische Form der Ausgrenzung.
> 
> Und wenn sich Europa als aufgeklärte und moralischen Grundsätzen verschriebene Staatengemeinschaft sehen will, dann ist so ein Verbot nichts anderes als ein Verstoß gegen international garantierte Menschenrechte wie Religionsfreiheit, Diskriminierungsverbot und Rechtsgleichheit.


Das mag zwar alles schön und gut sein Noxiel, aber ganz ehrlich, wäre ich ein Bürger der Schweiz hätte ich acuh keine Lust drauf, jedesmal den Gebetsrufer hören zu müssen etc.
Der Islam breitet sich recht schnell aus, das ist klar, aber wenn wir weiterhin alles ruhig und schön zu lassen, werden die doch nur uns weiter "ausnutzen". Würden wir dort etwas hinbauen wollen, z.B. eine Kirche, würden die das nie zulassen. Von daher können wir auch mal NEIN sagen.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung dieser Initiative sich gegen Überfremdung wehren zu müssen, wird ein Menschenrecht, die Religionsfreiheit, mitten in Europa grob verletzt.


Dieses Gefühl der "überfremdung" wird bei den Schweizern im Speziellen warscheinlich dadürch ausgelöst, das dass alleinstellungsmerkmal der Schweiz, ihre Neutralität, in einer Zeit ohne inner-europäische Kriege natürlich relativ, der verlust der neutralität ist warscheinlich so, las würd man den Holländern ihr Meer, oder den Ostdeutschen ihr sächseln zu nehmen...



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Eben... in islamischen Ländern sieht man christliche Kirchen schließlich auch nicht an jeder Ecke.


Und weil sonstwo im tiefsten Afrika gefoltert wird Foltern wir jetzt auch?


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich schlimm.
> Ich persönlich hab Angst, wie sich der Islam gerade ausbreitet ...


1. /Sign

2.
Wenn abgestimmt wurde, und das das ergebniss ist...Demokratie und so, das heisst es soll auch so sein.


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr was los wäre wenn jemand mitten in Ankara eine evangelische Kirche bauen wollen würde...



http://www.mymerhaba.com/de/main/content.asp_Q_id_E_1211


> Die Franziskanische Kirche Saint-Antoine-de-Padoue befindet sich in Beyo&#287;lu auf der linken Seite der Strasse zwischen Galatasaray und Tünel. Der Originalbau stammt aus dem Jahre 1725, wurde dann 1912 mit dem heutigen ersetzt, der im neogotischen Stil und aus roten Ziegelsteinen gebaut wurde.



Gut es ist eine katholische Kirche und keine evangelische ...


Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich diverse Thesen der Kirche höre zweifle ich fast mehr dass die nach Deutschland/Europa passen.


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag zwar alles schön und gut sein Noxiel, aber ganz ehrlich, wäre ich ein Bürger der Schweiz hätte ich acuh keine Lust drauf, jedesmal den Gebetsrufer hören zu müssen etc.
> Der Islam breitet sich recht schnell aus, das ist klar, aber wenn wir weiterhin alles ruhig und schön zu lassen, werden die doch nur uns weiter "ausnutzen". Würden wir dort etwas hinbauen wollen, z.B. eine Kirche, würden die das nie zulassen. Von daher können wir auch mal NEIN sagen.



Wie schon gesagt, wir sind nicht der Iran oder Irak und ich halte Europa für weitsichter als auf polemische Verhaltensmuter angewiesen zu sein. Wenn wir Forderungen wie Gleichberechtigtung, Religionsfreiheit ergo Grundrechte bei Anderen einfordern wollen, sollten wir erstmal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren. Und das Verbot in der Schweiz hat in meinen Augen deutlich gezeigt wie kurzsichtig ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung ist, sich von fadenscheinigen Begründen einlullen zu lassen um so einem Verbot zur Mehrheit zu verhelfen.

Und dieser dezente Hinweis von Dir Razyl, dass *die uns weiter ausnutzen* (wer sind die? Wenige Extremisten, die durch Ihre Aktionen den Ruf einer ganzen Religionsgemeinschaft in Mitleidenschaft ziehen) befeuert letztlich nur Argumente einer braunen Meinungsbildung von einer feindlichen Islamisierung der Welt.



dragon1 schrieb:


> 2.
> Wenn abgestimmt wurde, und das das ergebniss ist...Demokratie und so, das heisst es soll auch so sein.



Demokratie heißt auch den Schutz von Minderheiten sicherzustellen.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wenn abgestimmt wurde, und das das ergebniss ist...Demokratie und so, das heisst es soll auch so sein.


Und die NSDAP wurde auch Demokratisch gewählt...


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und dieser dezente Hinweis von Dir Razyl, dass *die uns weiter ausnutzen* (wer sind die? Wenige Extremisten, die durch Ihre Aktionen den Ruf einer ganzen Religionsgemeinschaft in Mitleidenschaft ziehen) befeuert letztlich nur Argumente einer braunen Meinungsbildung von einer feindlichen Islamisierung der Welt.


Die = Der gesamte Islam. Hier in Deutschland sollen weiterhin Moscheen gebaut werden, die Einwanderer ordentlich behandelt werden etc.
Aber tun die das z.b. in der Türkei? Dürfen wir dort in Ankara oder so eine Kirche bauen? Ich erinnere mich noch an den Fall des Marco W., der vom türkischen Gericht nicht gerade gut behandelt wurde, besonders sein Prozess war unter aller Sau.


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Und die NSDAP wurde auch Demokratisch gewählt...


Jaja wieder die Nazi-keule.
Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich zwar nichts gegen den Islam, aber es kann einfach nicht sein das er sich so erdrueckend ausbreitet


----------



## Sascha_BO (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn wir Forderungen wie Gleichberechtigtung, Religionsfreiheit ergo Grundrechte bei Anderen einfordern wollen, sollten wir erstmal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren.


Meinst Du nicht, daß man in Europa jetzt schon deutlich toleranter gegenüber anderen Glaubensrichtungen ist als in anderen Teilen der Welt?
Dagegen haben andere deutlich mehr vor der eigenen Tür zu kehren.


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dürfen wir dort in Ankara oder so eine Kirche bauen?



Es gibt in Ankara Kirchen, sofern man Google hier glauben darf. Ich sehe allerdings keinen Grund z.B. der Seite der deutschen Botschaft zu misstrauen.


----------



## tschilpi (29. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jaja wieder die Nazi-keule.
> Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich zwar nichts gegen den Islam, aber es kann einfach nicht sein das er sich so erdrueckend ausbreitet


Na, schau dir erstmal die Geburtenrate des Islams an (Islam im nahen Osten) und dann die des europäischen Durchschnitts.


----------



## Hinack (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Und die NSDAP wurde auch Demokratisch gewählt...


Wenn nichts mehr geht, dann das Nazi-Argument....
Aber wenn man überlegt geht nichtmal das, oder befinden wir uns in einer so starken Krise wie damals?
Gibts Straßenterror wie damals?
Nein.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Jaja wieder die Nazi-keule.
> Ehrlich gesagt, hab ich zwar nichts gegen den Islam, aber es kann einfach nicht sein das er sich so erdrueckend ausbreitet


JAHA! Sehr erdrückend, in Deutschland bei über 80Millionen Gesammtbevölkerung 4,5Millionen Muslime, Hilfe ich mach mir ins Hemd

Also, ihr habt doch bestimmt schon mal vom Film "Der ewige Jude" gehöhrt?
Ersezt man einfach die Wörter "Jude" und "Judentum" durch "Muslim" und "Islam", hatt stimmen zu 99,9% mit dem Überein, was ihr über DEN Muslim und DEN Islam denkt...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. November 2009)

Ich bin Schweizer und hab für ein verbot abgestimmt, Warum? weil wir hier in der Schweiz leben!!! ich hab nix gegen Ausländern aber wenn sie schon in die Schweiz auswandern sollte sie sich uns (den Schweizer anpassen) und nicht die Schweiz an die Ausländer.


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> JAHA! Sehr erdrückend, in Deutschland bei über 80Millionen Gesammtbevölkerung 4,5Millionen Muslime, Hilfe ich mach mir ins Hemd
> 
> Also, ihr habt doch bestimmt schon mal vom Film "Der ewige Jude" gehöhrt?
> Ersezt man einfach die Wörter "Jude" und "Judentum" durch "Muslim" und "Islam", hatt stimmen zu 99,9% mit dem Überein, was ihr über DEN Muslim und DEN Islam denkt...


Ich weiss klingt wie die 0815 antwort, aber ich hab gute freunde, die muslime sind. 
Aber das sind leute, die genau wie ich einwanderer sind, die sich intergriert haben.
Und nicht den anderen ihre kultur aufzwingen
Und wenn sie beten, sollen sie es.  Aber wozu solche riesigen Bauwerke, die an jeder ecke aus dem boden spriessen?


----------



## Haxxler (29. November 2009)

Wenn die Schweizer das nicht wollen ist das doch völlig in Ordnung. Ich hätte auch dagegen gestimmt. Es soll jeder seine Religion frei leben dürfen aber solche riesigen Bauwerke finde ich einfach etwas übertrieben. Hier in der Gegend gibt es viele kleine "Moscheenartige Bauwerke" die immer gut besucht sind und dort hat sich auch noch nie einer beschwert und gesagt "wir wollen aber so einen riesigen Turm". Ich finde solche riesige Gotteshäuser egal von welcher Religion sowieso komisch. Den Göttern kann es ja wohl egal sein von wo aus man sie anbetet, hauptsache man tut es oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich bin Schweizer und hab für ein verbot abgestimmt, Warum? weil wir hier in der Schweiz leben!!! ich hab nix gegen Ausländern aber wenn sie schon in die Schweiz auswandern sollte sie sich uns (den Schweizer anpassen) und nicht die Schweiz an die Ausländer.



Aber kann so eine Anpassung etwas derart persönliches wie den Glauben betreffen? Wir reden hier ja nicht über die Sprache oder die allgemeinen Gepfogenheiten.

Was würden Leute sagen die nicht an Gott glauben, dann z.B. nach Bayern ziehen und dort gezwungen würden katholisch zu werden und an Gott zu glauben?


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. November 2009)

Ganz ehrlich ich finds gut, bin im großen sinne katholisch, obschon ich mir die freiheit nehm einige sachen abzuändern, und auch nichts gegen moslems oder den islam habe und diese glaubesrichtung schätze. aber mir geht dieses ich bin besser als der, der mag mich nicht ich mag ihn trotzdem scheiß auf den kecks, ich bin für gleichberchtigung und gleiches mit gleicher vergelten, auch wenn nicht zu katholisch ist. Es gibt ja dieses schönen spruch der klügere gibt nach und die bessere antwort wenn der klügere immer nachgibt wird die welt von dummen regiert^^.
zudem sehen das wir immer nachgeben sicher nichtnur radikale islamisten als schwäche...

alles in allem bin ich aber dafür das jeder alles amchen kann solange er keinen anderen damit auf jegliche erdenkliche weise behindert oder stört...

ach ja und alle die sich jetzt an den predigern stören die vom minarett predetigen/rufen stören, es gibt genug leute die sich an der kirchenglocke stören und deutschland war auch nicht immer ein christlcihes land^^ bzw das gebiet von deutschland


----------



## Haxxler (29. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Was würden Leute sagen die nicht an Gott glauben, dann z.B. nach Bayern ziehen und dort gezwungen würden katholisch zu werden und an Gott zu glauben?


Es wird doch hier niemand gezwungen nicht mehr an Allah oder wie der heißt zu glauben sondern auf einmal christen zu sein oO Also den Vergleich kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Es geht hier lediglich um die Bauwerke.


----------



## Firun (29. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber kann so eine Anpassung etwas derart persönliches wie den Glauben betreffen? Wir reden hier ja nicht über die Sprache oder die allgemeinen Gepfogenheiten.
> 
> Was würden Leute sagen die nicht an Gott glauben, dann z.B. nach Bayern ziehen und dort gezwungen würden katholisch zu werden und an Gott zu glauben?




Wenn der Glaube das Leben so beeinflusst das sich die integration in das Gastland nur schwer möglich macht glaube ich schon das es ein Problem darstellen kann.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> [...]riesigen Bauwerke finde ich einfach etwas übertrieben. [...]


Nur so nebenbei: wir reden hier nich von Solchen Minaretten: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sondern von solchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Achja, meine magie sagt mir das der thread vor seite 10 geschlossen wird


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die = Der gesamte Islam. Hier in Deutschland sollen weiterhin Moscheen gebaut werden, die Einwanderer ordentlich behandelt werden etc.
> Aber tun die das z.b. in der Türkei? Dürfen wir dort in Ankara oder so eine Kirche bauen? Ich erinnere mich noch an den Fall des Marco W., der vom türkischen Gericht nicht gerade gut behandelt wurde, besonders sein Prozess war unter aller Sau.



Und das ist deine wirklich ehrliche Meinung?
Du glaubst wirklich daran, dass der gesamte Islam nichts Besseres zu tun hat als die komplette westliche Welt zu islamisieren? 

Und du bist sicher, dass wir deshalb den Muslim im Münchner Stadteil Pasing dafür bestrafen sollten, dass in der Türkei Christen verfolgt werden? Bzw. glaubst du, er kann etwas dafür? 
Es bleibt dabei, wenn sich Europa als so fortschrittlich, beispielgebend und weltoffen zeigen will, dann war das Volksvotum ein ganz schlechtes Signal um Forderungen an weniger offene und diskriminierende Staaten zu unterstreichen. Aber gut, es geht momentan nur um die Schweiz und deren Außenpolitik. Aber das ist ein erster Schritt in das finstere Mittelalter, in dem sich Europa vor hunderten Jahren befand und in der Orient als tolerant und weltoffen galt.



Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, daß man in Europa jetzt schon deutlich toleranter gegenüber anderen Glaubensrichtungen ist als in anderen Teilen der Welt?
> Dagegen haben andere deutlich mehr vor der eigenen Tür zu kehren.



Ach und deswegen sollten wir jetzt anfangen diesen Standard zu senken? Diese unbegründete Angst vor dem Islam ist lächerlich und in erster Linie ein Resultat von unzureichender Bildung.


----------



## Haxxler (29. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Achja, meine magie sagt mir das der thread vor seite 10 geschlossen wird


Ach, du alter Schwarzseher du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

> Es wird doch hier niemand gezwungen nicht mehr an Allah oder wie der heißt zu glauben sondern auf einmal christen zu sein oO Also den Vergleich kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Es geht hier lediglich um die Bauwerke.


Eben, es verbietet den Muslimen ja keiner Muslime zu bleiben. Es verbietet ihnen auch keiner Moscheen zu bauen, nur Gebetstürme.


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Wenn der Glaube das Leben so beeinflusst das sich die integration in das Gastland nur schwer möglich macht glaube ich schon das es ein Problem darstellen kann.



War klar dass sowas kommt. Wir reden hier aber nicht von Ehrenmorden oder ähnlichem.
Hier hat ja auch die katholische Kirche Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen, denn wenn es alleine nach der ging würdest Du z.B. nicht ungestraft onanieren oder verhüten dürfen.


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ach, du alter Schwarzseher du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich bin nicht alt.


----------



## Hinack (29. November 2009)

Mal ein kurzes Video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tgm3zv8N2f4...feature=related


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. November 2009)

Es wurde ja auch nicht über den Bau von Moscheen abgestimmt, sondern von Minaretten. Und deshalb finde ich auch nicht, dass irgendeine Religion diskriminiert wird, denn die Minarette sind einfach nicht nötig und sind lediglich ein Machtsymbol des Islams.


----------



## dragon1 (29. November 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Es wurde ja auch nicht über den Bau von Moscheen abgestimmt, sondern von Minaretten. Und deshalb finde ich auch nicht, dass irgendeine Religion diskriminiert wird, denn die Minarette sind einfach nicht nötig und sind lediglich ein Machtsymbol des Islams.


denk ich acuh





> Ein Minarett (arabisch &#8207;&#1605;&#1606;&#1575;&#1585;&#1607;&#8206; manara, „Leuchtturm“) ist ein erhöhter Standplatz oder Turm für den Gebetsrufer (Muezzin) bei oder an einer Moschee, der seit den Umayyaden (661–750) gebräuchlich ist. Von hier aus werden die Muslime fünfmal am Tag zum Gebet gerufen.





> . Heute dient das Minarett dagegen weitgehend als traditionelles Dekorationsmittel, da die Gebetsrufe (Adh&#257;n / &#8207;&#1571;&#1584;&#1575;&#1606;&#8206 in den meisten modernen Moscheen mittels Lautsprechern aus dem Betsaal ausgerufen werden.





> Das Minarett ist nicht nur Wahrzeichen einer Moschee, es diente auch als Wachtturm und Machtsymbol. Als Signalturm dienten Minarette der Orientierung für Karawanen.[2]


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> [QUELLE]
> Was sagt ihr dazu?



Mal sehen, wie die Deutschen stimmen würden, ziemlich sicher genau gleich. In den Umfragen vor der Wahl hiess es auch immer "keine Chance für ein Verbot". Die Wähler haben im Hinterstübchen jedoch anders gestimmt, als sie sich gegen aussen geben. Das zeigt, an welchem Punkt wir angelangt sind (Meinungsfreiheit und Akzeptanz der Meinung).

Wie ich schon in einem vorherigen Thread gesagt habe: Toleranz für Toleranz, Intoleranz folgt Intoleranz.

*Aber hey, WAYNE interessierts - es wurde abgestimmt und der Entscheid ist deutlich gefallen.*


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Es wurde ja auch nicht über den Bau von Moscheen abgestimmt, sondern von Minaretten. Und deshalb finde ich auch nicht, dass irgendeine Religion diskriminiert wird, denn die Minarette sind einfach nicht nötig und sind lediglich ein Machtsymbol des Islams.



Klar, man kann natürlich darüber diskutieren. Ich persönlich fände es einerseits weltoffen Minarette zu gestatten.
Auf der anderen Seite würde ich es selbst auch ok finden, wenn sich meine Religion ev. etwas zurücknimmt. Sprich z.B. keine Kirchtürme in muslimischen Ländern.

Aber solche Volksentscheidungen finde ich überaus traurig. Im Prinzip zeigt es dass die Menschen niemals dazu lernen.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Wenn der Glaube das Leben so beeinflusst das sich die integration in das Gastland nur schwer möglich macht glaube ich schon das es ein Problem darstellen kann.



ich wander auch nicht nach sonst wo aus und bau meine kirche, wenn ich gott nahe sein will bete ich still für mich alleine und mit meinem rosenkranz... oder können die moslems ohne mein minarett nichtmehr beten weil ihr glaube so stark verletzt wurde? verdammt es gubt heute noch islamische länder in denem man inoffizeiel dafür mit meinem messer im rücken aufwacht wenn man ein kreuz trägt...
oder erinnern wir uns mal an frankreich welches seit mehr als 1000  jahren christlich ist keine kreuze mehr getragen dürfen(in schulen und ich glaube auch anderen öffentlichen einrichtungen) weil moslems sich beschweren das sie keine kopftücher tragen dürfen... wenns  mir nich passt wie mich mein "gastland" behandelt kann ich ja zurück... aber das man ausgewandert ist bedeutet meist das man irgenwie unglücklich war in seinem exland bzw sich im neuen land was besseres erhofft...

zudem haben wir christen und wuropäher oft genug dem ismal nachgegeben ich erinnere auch mal an die "zeichnungen" von allah...


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> denk ich acuh



Und was ist jetzt ein Minarett bitte. Deko oder Machtsymbol, Wiki lässt ja Beides zu und beweißt eben nur, dass Wiki kein Allheilmittel zur Meinungsbildung ist, von Youtube Videos mal ganz abgesehen, die man je nach politischer bzw. religiöser Auffassung produzieren kann um genau seine Meinung zu unterstreichen und faktisch zu untermauern.



Gerald schrieb:


> verdammt es gubt heute noch islamische länder in denem man inoffizeiel dafür mit meinem messer im rücken aufwacht wenn man ein kreuz trägt...



Und? Offiziel hat ein us-amerikansicher Senator gefordert die Enstehungslehre gleichberechtigt neben die Evolutionslehre in Biologie zu setzen. Und was sagst du dagegen? Wie enthusiastisch steht du gegen diesen Schwachsinn ein, der sich an christlichen Grundwerten pervertiert?

Vor dem Islam braucht man nicht mehr Angst haben als vor den fanatischen Christen sonstwo auf der Welt. Vorurteile lassen sich nunmal schwer austreiben.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Es wurde ja auch nicht über den Bau von Moscheen abgestimmt, sondern von Minaretten. Und deshalb finde ich auch nicht, dass irgendeine Religion diskriminiert wird, denn die Minarette sind einfach nicht nötig und sind lediglich ein Machtsymbol des Islams.


Ich wage aber zu bezweifeln, das eine Abstimmung über ein Verbot von Moscheen anders ausgegangen wäre, nur wäre DAS zweifellos Menschenrechtswiedrig...


----------



## Vreen (29. November 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> verdammt es gubt heute noch islamische länder in denem man inoffizeiel dafür mit meinem messer im rücken aufwacht wenn man ein kreuz trägt...



naja, solange man überhaupt noch aufwacht ist es doch halb so schlimm...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. November 2009)

Mir egal. Ich find' sowieso, dass alle Religionen den Fortschritt der Menschheit behindern. Somit gut (Obwohl ich auf dem Papier Moslem bin).


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> verdammt es gubt heute noch islamische länder in denem man inoffizeiel dafür mit meinem messer im rücken aufwacht wenn man ein kreuz trägt...



Ich weiss nicht warum hier dauernd zu solchen Behauptungen gegriffen wird. Das ist doch wirklich widerlich.
Diskussion schön und gut aber dichtet euch doch nichts zusammen bitte.


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob das in Deutschland gleich ist, aber bei uns in der Schweiz haben wir viele Probleme bei der Integration z.B

-Schwimmverbot der Eltern muslimischer Mädchen
-Blutrache
-Viele Muslime akzeptieren die Gleichstellung zwischen Mann und Frau nicht
-Viele Ausländer sind Sozialhilfebezüger
-Zwangsehen

Zumindest einen Unterschied haben wir bei uns: Hier in der Schweiz darf man zum Glück noch kritisch sein!


----------



## Meriane (29. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht warum hier dauernd zu solchen Behauptungen gegriffen wird. Das ist doch wirklich widerlich.
> Diskussion schön und gut aber dichtet euch doch nichts zusammen bitte.



Sehe ich auch so.
Und selbst wenn sowas stimmen sollte, dann ist das noch lange kein Argument.
Europa muss dann halt mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen,


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, ob das in Deutschland gleich ist, aber bei uns in der Schweiz haben wir viele Probleme bei der Integration z.B
> 
> -Schwimmverbot der Eltern muslimischer Mädchen
> -Blutrache
> ...



das gleiche in deutschland auch... schon traurig


----------



## Vreen (29. November 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht warum hier dauernd zu solchen Behauptungen gegriffen wird. Das ist doch wirklich widerlich.
> Diskussion schön und gut aber dichtet euch doch nichts zusammen bitte.




ich bin ganz sicher das seine aussage auf harten, empirisch belegten fakten beruht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

Gerald schrieb:


> verdammt es gubt heute noch islamische länder in denem man inoffizeiel dafür mit meinem messer im rücken aufwacht wenn man ein kreuz trägt...


was hatt das den damit zu tun?

Die meisten Deutschtürken, die hier schon in der dritten Generation hier leben, von dennen die Eltern schon hier geboren wurden, haben ein Ähnliches Problem wie die Russlanddeutschen, "zuhause" sinds die "Deutschen", in Deutschland sinds die "Türken"/"Russen".


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. November 2009)

Es ging bei dieser Abstimmung ja auch nie wirklich darum den Bau von Minaretten oder Moscheen zu verbieten, sondern vielmehr darum ein "Stopp-Zeichen" gegen die politische Islamisierung zu setzen.


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> was hatt das den damit zu tun?



Nenn mir ein, ein islamisches Land, das die Menschenrechte akzeptiert. Komischerweise schreien sie bei uns aber immer nach Menschenrechten, die sie in ihren Ländern nicht akzeptieren. DAS ist das Problem für viele.

PS: Ich habe mal eine deutsche Sendung gesehen. Da hat ein CDU Politiker in einem Restaurant bei einer Infoveranstaltung gesagt: "Ausländer, die "Scheiss Deutsche" sagen, sind hier nicht erwünscht. Die haben das mit einer versteckten Kamera aufgenommen und ihn als Rassisten dargestellt. Jaja, soweit seid ihr schon.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (29. November 2009)

Firun schrieb:


> Wenn der Glaube das Leben so beeinflusst das sich die integration in das Gastland nur schwer möglich macht glaube ich schon das es ein Problem darstellen kann.



Genau das meine ich, wenn ich von meinem Kleinen Bruder Hörer wie Muslime, Frauen schlagen nur weil das bei denen so ist, muss ich mich langsam fragen wo wir hier leben im nahen Osten oder in Europa?


----------



## Carcharoth (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Und die NSDAP wurde auch Demokratisch gewählt...



Godwins Law hat zugeschlagen. 

This Thread is doomed.


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich, wenn ich von meinem Kleinen Bruder Hörer wie Muslime, Frauen schlagen nur weil das bei denen so ist, muss ich mich langsam fragen wo wir hier leben im nahen Osten oder in Europa?



Christen schlagen ihre Frauen also nie?


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das gleiche in deutschland auch... schon traurig



- Deutsche Eltern die ihre Kinder aus der Schule nehmen, weil sie nicht am Sexualkunde Unterricht teilnehmen sollen
- Mord aus niederen Beweggründen (dt. Mann tötet seine Frau weil sie nicht mit ihm schlafen wollte)
- Viele Christen akzeptieren die Gleichstellung zwischen Mann und Frau nicht
- Mehr Christen als Muslime sind Sozialhilfebezieher
- Verbotene Ehen

Hier wird mit Beispielen um sich geworfen die ein angeblich rein muslimisches Problem darstellen sollen, weil es bequem ist, sie zur Argumentation einer latenten Fremdenfeinlichkeit heranzuziehen, wobei genau die gleichen Fälle in Deutschland und der Schweiz in der exakt selben Form vorkommen. Untersuche doch bitte mal jemand die begangenen Straftaten und wieviele davon Christen sind, da wird aber jemand Augen machen.



Jigsaw schrieb:


> Es ging bei dieser Abstimmung ja auch nie wirklich darum den Bau von Minaretten oder Moscheen zu verbieten, sondern vielmehr darum ein "Stopp-Zeichen" gegen die politische Islamisierung zu setzen.



Ohja ich bin sicher, das war sicher ein wertvolles Zeichen. Sollte man noch erwähnen, dass die meisten Muslime nicht mal politisch organisiert sind geschweige denn einen gesellschaftliche Vertretung haben, wie es z.B. die katholische/evangelische Kirche für die Christen in Dtl. ist.
Wie hier mit Halbwissen und Schlagzeilen um sich geworfen wird ist wirklich zum Haare raufen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> - Deutsche Eltern die ihre Kinder aus der Schule nehmen, weil sie nicht am Sexualkunde Unterricht teilnehmen sollen
> - Mord aus niederen Beweggründen (dt. Mann tötet seine Frau weil sie nicht mit ihm schlafen wollte)
> - Viele Christen akzeptieren die Gleichstellung zwischen Mann und Frau nicht
> - Mehr Christen als Muslime sind Sozialhilfebezieher
> ...



ich sag ja gar nicht das die muslime die schlimmen sind, die christen sind genauso, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer....erinnert mich dadran das religion nur ärger bringt <_<


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> - Deutsche Eltern die ihre Kinder aus der Schule nehmen, weil sie nicht am Sexualkunde Unterricht teilnehmen sollen
> - Mord aus niederen Beweggründen (dt. Mann tötet seine Frau weil sie nicht mit ihm schlafen wollte)
> - Viele Christen akzeptieren die Gleichstellung zwischen Mann und Frau nicht
> - Mehr Christen als Muslime sind Sozialhilfebezieher
> ...



GENAU!



DER schrieb:


> ich sag ja gar nicht das die muslime die schlimmen sind, die christen sind genauso, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer....erinnert mich dadran das religion nur ärger bringt <_<


 So kommt es aber rüber...

Wenn ich über Person A immer nur positives, und über B nur negatives sage, dann liegt es nahe, das is A mehr mag als B...




Die meinung über Zuwanderer der meisten hier kann man mit "Ich hab nix gegen Ausländer!!! Solange sie in ihrem eigenen Land bleiben!"


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

Können wir uns wenigstens auf diesen Punkt einigen: Toleranz für Toleranz, Intoleranz für Intoleranz. Oder seht ihr darin auch Rassismus?


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> So kommt es aber rüber...



mein standpunkt ist ganz einfach
islam hat viele viele viele fehler gemacht
die kirche hat viele viele viele fehler gemacht
die haben beide gleich viel dreck am stecken


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> - Deutsche Eltern die ihre Kinder aus der Schule nehmen, weil sie nicht am Sexualkunde Unterricht teilnehmen sollen



Das ist definitiv eine Ausnahme, und zwar eine sehr seltene. Ich persönlich habe davon noch nie etwas mitbekommen. Shinars Beispiel trifft auf mindestens 90% zu, wenn nicht mehr



> - Mehr Christen als Muslime sind Sozialhilfebezieher



vielleicht, weil es noch viel mehr Christen in Deutschland als Muslime gibt? Diese Aussage war wirklich ein bisschen "dumm"



> - Verbotene Ehen



Wem wird hier denn bitte eine Ehe verboten? Beispiele bitte. Und zwar prozentual vergleichbare mit Zwangsehen



> - Viele Christen akzeptieren die Gleichstellung zwischen Mann und Frau nicht



Beispiele bitte. Und zwar prozentual vergleichbare mit Menschen muslimischen Glaubens.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein standpunkt ist ganz einfach
> islam hat viele viele viele fehler gemacht
> die kirche hat viele viele viele fehler gemacht
> die haben beide gleich viel dreck am stecken



gut, warum sollten dann Minarette verboten werden?
Ober anders gefragt: Warum kein Verbot von Kirchtürmen und anderen hohen, religiösen Bauwerken?


----------



## Ogil (29. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Nenn mir ein, ein islamisches Land, das die Menschenrechte akzeptiert. Komischerweise schreien sie bei uns aber immer nach Menschenrechten, die sie in ihren Ländern nicht akzeptieren. DAS ist das Problem für viele.


Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass dies eine Ursache ist wegen der viele Einwanderer IHR Heimatland verlassen haben?

Die gesamte Abstimmung finde ich ziemlich traurig. In einem Land, in dem es insgesamt vier (!) Minarette gibt und in welchem der Neubau solcher bisher auch ohne solch ein Verbot einfach untersagt werden konnte und wurde, zeigt die Abstimmung einfach nur die latente Fremdenfeindlichkeit, die Angst vor anderen Kulturen. Dass die Abstimmung von zwei rechten Parteien initiiert wurde ist ja kein Zufall. Zu behaupten, dass es keinerlei rechten Hintergrund gaebe, ist also reichlich dumm - oder zumindest gutglaeubig.

Und damit sich die Schweizer nicht angemacht vorkommen: Ich bin ueberzeugt, dass solch eine Abstimmung in D. zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen wuerde.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> gut, warum sollten dann Minarette verboten werden?
> Ober anders gefragt: Warum kein Verbot von Kirchtürmen und anderen hohen, religiösen Bauwerken?



is mir doch schnurz ob da ne kirche oder ne minarette steht, ist beides unnötig


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> gut, warum sollten dann Minarette verboten werden?
> Ober anders gefragt: Warum kein Verbot von Kirchtürmen und anderen hohen, religiösen Bauwerken?



Weil wir, Gott sei Dank, die Kirche im Griff haben. Die Kirche halten wir an einer Leine, und deshalb entstanden ja auch die Menschenrechte. Ich wiederhole meine Frage: Sage mir ein muslimisches Land, welches die Menschenrechte akzeptiert.
Und sage mir den Grund, wieso das viele, welche aus Ländern ohne Menschenrecht kommen, die Menschenrechte hier nicht akzeptieren! 

Egal wie mans sieht. In der Schweiz darf man seine Meinung, zumindest anhand eines Stimmzettels, noch sagen. Ihr seid zufrieden, wir sind es auch.


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein standpunkt ist ganz einfach
> islam hat viele viele viele fehler gemacht
> die kirche hat viele viele viele fehler gemacht
> die haben beide gleich viel dreck am stecken



Und deswegen soll man den Gläubigen bestrafen? Weil seine Religion von einzelnen Wirrköpfen instrumentalisiert und als Rechtfertigung für Straftaten herangezogen wird? So schaffen es Einzelne die Lebenssituation für Hunderttausende merklich zu verschlechtern. Und dann kommen angeblich mündige Bürger daher und plappern von politischer Islamisierung und der weltweiten Gefahr des Islam.


----------



## Kyragan (29. November 2009)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich schlimm.
> Ich persönlich hab Angst, wie sich der Islam gerade ausbreitet ...


Hi BILD-Zeitung?


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> gut, warum sollten dann Minarette verboten werden?
> Ober anders gefragt: Warum kein Verbot von Kirchtürmen und anderen hohen, religiösen Bauwerken?



Weil Kirchen bei uns nicht nur Religion sondern auch Kultur bedeuten. Unsere Kultur. Ich bin zwar kein Christ, jedoch hat das Christentum unsere europäische Geschichte seit Jahrhunderten ausgemacht und beeinflusst uns noch heute.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

> gut, warum sollten dann Minarette verboten werden?


Es verbietet doch keiner Minarette allgemein. In der Türkei könne sie Minarette bauen wie sie lustig sind, es geht hier nur um die Schweiz.
Und ich kann/könnte auch verstehen wenn die Muslime in ihren Ländern keine ewighohen Kirchtürme mit riesen Kreuzen drauf haben wollten (keine Ahnung ob sie das aktuell akzeptieren, ich bezweifle es).


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv eine Ausnahme, und zwar eine sehr seltene. Ich persönlich habe davon noch nie etwas mitbekommen. Shinars Beispiel trifft auf mindestens 90% zu, wenn nicht mehr


Mhh, in der Grundschule hatten wir auf vier Klassen insgesammt 3 Muslimische Mädchen und Zwei Jungen, von dennen alle am Schwimmuntericht Teilgenommen hatten...


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Weil Kirchen bei uns nicht nur Religion sondern auch Kultur bedeuten. Unsere Kultur. Ich bin zwar kein Christ, jedoch hat das Christentum unsere europäische Geschichte seit Jahrhunderten ausgemacht und beeinflusst uns noch heute.



Ja soweit ist es gekommen. Wir müssen uns rechtfertigen für unsere Kultur und unsere Meinung.

Trotzdem rechtfertige ich mich jetzt einmal: Familie XY (muslimisch) flüchtet aus einem Land (Grund Krieg, Menschenrechtsverletzungen etc.) und kommt in die Schweiz. Sie integriert sich gut, akzeptiert unsere Bräuche und arbeitet. NIEMAND würde etwas dagegen sagen (Rechtsextreme Vollidioten ausgeschlossen).


----------



## Tikume (29. November 2009)

Um mal unsachlich fortzuführen:

Dunkelhäutige Menschen zerstören dann aber auch das Kulturbild auf unseren Straßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> - Deutsche Eltern die ihre Kinder aus der Schule nehmen, weil sie nicht am Sexualkunde Unterricht teilnehmen sollen
> - Mord aus niederen Beweggründen (dt. Mann tötet seine Frau weil sie nicht mit ihm schlafen wollte)
> - Viele Christen akzeptieren die Gleichstellung zwischen Mann und Frau nicht
> - Mehr Christen als Muslime sind Sozialhilfebezieher



Ebenfalls völlig aus der Luft gegriffen. Die Eltern nehmen ihr Kind aus dem Unterricht weil sie es entweder selber machen wollen oder weil sie das Kind als noch nicht bereit ansehen. Das hat null mit der Religion zu tun.
Morde aus niederen Beweggründen haben nichts mit der Religion zu tuhen. Das passiert überall.
Das Christentum stellt kein Geschlecht über das andere. Das ist eine Angelegenheit der Person.
Zu den Sozialhilfebeziehern muss man die Relationen sehen. Es gibt in Deutschland über zehnmal soviele Christen wie Muslime. Hier währen die Prozentanteile interessant. Anzumerken ist ebenfalls das Deutschland eines der wenigen Länder ist, das überhaupt Sozialhilfe gewährleistet und hier nunmal überwiegend Christen leben.


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv eine Ausnahme, und zwar eine sehr seltene. Ich persönlich habe davon noch nie etwas mitbekommen. Shinars Beispiel trifft auf mindestens 90% zu, wenn nicht mehr



Ja auf den Link zur Statistik bin ich wirklich gespannt. Unglaublich wie hier Hören-Sagen als bare Münze genommen wird.
Vor allem "wenn nicht mehr" ist ja heute Usus bei statistischen Erhebungen.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> vielleicht, weil es noch viel mehr Christen in Deutschland als Muslime gibt? Diese Aussage war wirklich ein bisschen "dumm"



Nein, wirklich dumm war der Versuch den Bezug von Sozialhilfe am Religionsbekenntnis festmachen zu wollen.
Oder einfacher: Wann glaubst du wird man an der Religionszugehörigkeit festmachen ob du ein Gymnasium oder nur die Hauptschule besuchen darfst? Verstehst du worauf ich hinaus will?




M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Wem wird hier denn bitte eine Ehe verboten? Beispiele bitte. Und zwar prozentual vergleichbare mit Zwangsehen


Zuerst hätte ich gerne den Link mit den Zwangsehen, ist ja nicht so als stünde ich in der Beweispflicht für die Unrechtsreligion Islam.



M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Beispiele bitte. Und zwar prozentual vergleichbare mit Menschen muslimischen Glaubens.


Siehe ein Punkt weiter oben. Steht bestimmt in der selben Statistik.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass dies eine Ursache ist wegen der viele Einwanderer IHR Heimatland verlassen haben?
> 
> Die gesamte Abstimmung finde ich ziemlich traurig. In einem Land, in dem es insgesamt vier (!) Minarette gibt und in welchem der Neubau solcher bisher auch ohne solch ein Verbot einfach untersagt werden konnte und wurde, zeigt die Abstimmung einfach nur die latente Fremdenfeindlichkeit, die Angst vor anderen Kulturen. Dass die Abstimmung von zwei rechten Parteien initiiert wurde ist ja kein Zufall. Zu behaupten, dass es keinerlei rechten Hintergrund gaebe, ist also reichlich dumm - oder zumindest gutglaeubig.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

Das traurige in Deutschland (und auch sehr gefährliche ist), dass man nur die NPD wählen kann, wenn man findet, dass die Zuwanderung zu hoch ist. Keine andere Partei tut etwas dagegen, und dann beschweren sie sich über den Rassismus.


----------



## Vreen (29. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Das Christentum stellt kein Geschlecht über das andere. Das ist eine Angelegenheit der Person.




deswegen sind auch so viele hohe bischöfe und kardinäle weiblich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja auf den Link zur Statistik bin ich wirklich gespannt. Unglaublich wie hier Hören-Sagen als bare Münze genommen wird.
> Vor allem "wenn nicht mehr" ist ja heute Usus bei statistischen Erhebungen.
> 
> 
> ...




Du stellst hier wilde Vermutungen auf und willst Gegenbeweise? Belege doch erstmal deine Argumente, so wie man das in einer normalen Diskussion zu tun pfelgt.


----------



## Kyragan (29. November 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> deswegen sind auch so viele hohe *katholische* bischöfe und kardinäle weiblich.


fix'd

Im Protestantismus gibts das tatsächlich.
Der Katholizismus ist eh die Trutzburg des Erzkonservativismus.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Es verbietet doch keiner Minarette allgemein. In der Türkei könne sie Minarette bauen wie sie lustig sind, es geht hier nur um die Schweiz.
> Und ich kann/könnte auch verstehen wenn die Muslime in ihren Ländern keine ewighohen Kirchtürme mit riesen Kreuzen drauf haben wollten.


Also, hier zeigt sich, das du Muslime nicht als Schweizer/Deutsche/sonstwas Akzeptiersts/ansiehts!!!
Um mal bei Eurem Beispiel mit dem Kirche-in-Türkei-bauen: Ums 1 zu eins um zusetzen: Ihr Wandert aus, lebt abgesondert in Wohngebieten, und eure Enkel wollen dann, nachdem eure Fammielie ~50 Jahre dort gelebt zu haben. Und dann würd man euch sagen: Nein, ihr dürft in abgelegenen Industriegebieten keine Kirchen mit einem Zweistockwerke hohe Kirchtürme bauen...


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Also, hier zeigt sich, das du Muslime nicht als Schweizer/Deutsche/sonstwas Akzeptiersts/ansiehts!!!
> Um mal bei Eurem Beispiel mit dem Kirche-in-Türkei-bauen: Ums 1 zu eins um zusetzen: Ihr Wandert aus, lebt abgesondert in Wohngebieten, und eure Enkel wollen dann, nachdem eure Fammielie ~50 Jahre dort gelebt zu haben. Und dann würd man euch sagen: Nein, ihr dürft in abgelegenen Industriegebieten keine Kirchen mit einem Zweistockwerke hohe Kirchtürme bauen...



Ja, so ist das Leben. Und so finde ich das auch richtig. Man sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht das Recht haben in anderen Ländern seine Kultur durchzusetzen, wenn das dort nicht erwünscht ist.


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das Leben. Und so finde ich das auch richtig. Man sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht das Recht haben in anderen Ländern seine Kultur durchzusetzen, wenn das dort nicht gewünscht ist.



Ja finde ich auch. Aber dann bitte nicht so wie in der Türkei, wo eine halbe Million Christen abgeschlachtet wurden. Viele leugnen das bis heute.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (29. November 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> deswegen sind auch so viele hohe bischöfe und kardinäle weiblich.



Da ich Evangelisch bin ist sowas für mich selbstverständlich. In meiner Gemeinde wechseln sich Pfarrer und Pfarrerin ab. Das es so wenige weibliche Vertreter gibt liegt aber heutzutage( auch bei den Katholiken) am Desinteresse der meisten Frauen. Sowas war vor über 100 Jahren mal ein Thema aber Heute sind Frauen in solchen Positionen nicht mehr unüblich.
Man könnte auch behaupten Männer werden als Grundschullehrer diskriminiert und benachteiligt weil es so wenige gibt. Fakt ist aber das halt mehr Frauen diesen Berufszweig wählen.


----------



## Hinack (29. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch. Aber dann bitte nicht so wie in der Türkei, wo eine halbe Million Christen abgeschlachtet wurden. Viele leugnen das bis heute.


Ja, oder die Unterdrückung der Kurden, oder der Todesmarsch der Armenier....


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch. Aber dann bitte nicht so wie in der Türkei, wo eine halbe Million Christen abgeschlachtet wurden. Viele leugnen das bis heute.



Hmm, das könnte ein Gegenargument nach sich ziehen. ist die Frage, ob diese Aktion von der Mehrheit der türkischen Bürger befürwortet wird. Wenn nicht, ist deine Aussage angreifbar.


----------



## EspCap (29. November 2009)

> Also, hier zeigt sich, das du Muslime nicht als Schweizer/Deutsche/sonstwas Akzeptiersts/ansiehts!!!


Wieso? Die Schweiz ist einfach kein Muslimsiches Land, das hat nichts damit zu tun dass ich z.B. türkische Migranten nicht als Schweizer ansehe.


> Ihr Wandert aus, lebt abgesondert in Wohngebieten, und eure Enkel wollen dann, nachdem eure Fammielie ~50 Jahre dort gelebt zu haben.


Was wollen die Enkel? Irgendwie ist der Satz ein bisschen unverständlich....


> Und dann würd man euch sagen: Nein, ihr dürft in abgelegenen Industriegebieten keine Kirchen mit einem Zweistockwerke hohe Kirchtürme bauen...


Die Höhe ist doch nirgendwo festgelegt, oder? Aber so oder so hätte ich damit ehrlichgesagt kein Problem und könnte es verstehen, ich habe aber auch nicht vor auszuwandern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (29. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Du stellst hier wilde Vermutungen auf und willst Gegenbeweise? Belege doch erstmal deine Argumente, so wie man das in einer normalen Diskussion zu tun pfelgt.



Hmm sollte ich den Grundkurs in Sarkasmus etwa nochmal besuchen? Oo

OK, also lasse ich sie mal weg.
Wilde Vermutungen hat bisher nur die Seite "Der Islam will uns alle versklaven" Fraktion aufgestellt und zwar mir den, ich glaube sogar von dir, erklärten Beispielen der Zwangehe, Blutrache etc pp. 

Da ich mich für einen belesenen und politisch interessierten Menschen erachte, dem die Grund- und Menschenrechte als überaus wichtig gelten, sind mir Statistiken zu diesen Punkten absolut fremd. Tatsächlich jedoch hat man in der Vergangenheit gerne mal in der Zeitung mit den vier großen Buchstaben reißerische Schlagzeilen von genau den Fällen gelesen, die hier so als normal im Bezug zum Islam angesehen werden. 

Wenn jetzt also einzelne Beispiele herangezogen werden um damit den lächerlichen Versuch anzutreten eine Gesetzmäßigkeit herauszubilden, dann erlaube ich mir, genau solche Gegenbeispiele anzubringen, die in dieser Form exakt so vorgekommen sind aber NULL mit der Wirklichkeit und der Masse zu tun haben. So will ich meinen Gegenüber nur verdeutlichen, dass er Einzelschicksale auf eine ganze Gruppe von Menschen überträgt, nur weil sie der selben Religion angehören.
Ich bin es also nicht der Beweise in Form von Statistik bringen muß, denn ich kann nicht guten Gewissens behaupten, dass der Islam genau diese verklärte Religion ist, wie sie hier von Einigen dargestellt wird.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. November 2009)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ja, so ist das Leben. Und so finde ich das auch richtig. Man sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht das Recht haben in anderen Ländern seine Kultur durchzusetzen, wenn das dort nicht erwünscht ist.


Mhh, "durchsetzen" is n bischen übertrieben, ich meine 4,5 können doch 78 nicht ihre Religions aufdrücken, oder denkst du das wirklich? Das is n Kampf David ohne Arme gegen Goliath...


Ach, ich bin müde, muss morgen früh raus, also ich bin schlafen...


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (29. November 2009)

Wieso regt ihr euch denn so darüber auf.
Vonwegen -> Die Türken, die Christen... Hä ? Nur weil man einer Gruppe oder sogar ein NATIONALITÄT angehört, muss man natürlich immer das gleiche denken. Ist ja klar ! Wenn ein Christ kacke baut, sind alle Christen so und wenn ein Moslem mal blödsinn macht, sind alles Vollidioten, nä ?

Kommt bischen runter und entspannt euch, ich denke nicht, dass jemand um halb elf in der Nacht noch an den PC kommt, um politische Diskusionen zu führen.
Schöne Nacht noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bummrar (29. November 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> [QUELLE]
> 
> 
> Also, ich finde das erschreckend, das es noch heute solche Leute gibt...
> ...




LOL

mehr fällt mir echt nich ein....



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich schlimm.
> Ich persönlich hab Angst, wie sich der Islam gerade ausbreitet ...



schließe ich mich an, auf die gefahr hin, dafür geflamt zu werden


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2009)

Also ich als Schweizer schäme mich dafür.
In der Schweiz haben wir Religionsfreiheit und das hätte auch so bleiben sollen.
Meiner Meinung nach gefährdet es den Religionsfrieden.

Ich frage mich wirklich was das bringen sollte. Was sollte dies gegen die Islamisierung nützen?


----------



## Falathrim (29. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Ja finde ich auch. Aber dann bitte nicht so wie in der Türkei, wo eine halbe Million Christen abgeschlachtet wurden. Viele leugnen das bis heute.


Bitte lieber in Europa, von wo aus X Kreuzzüge gen "Heiliges Land" geführt wurden, während denen tausende von Muslimen abgeschlachtet wurden. Von wo aus jahrhundertelang "Missionarsreisen" geführt wurden, in denen Volksstämme, die sich nicht konvertieren lassen wollten, hemmungslos ausgelöscht wurden. Man erinnere nur an die Kriege der Spanier gegen Azteken und Inkas. Eine Kulturgruppe, in denen einfach mal 30 Jahre am Stück Krieg geführt wurde darum, ob man die Bibel auf Latein oder auf Deutsch liest. In der weggeschaut wurde, als 6 Millionen Juden dahingemetzelt wurden (ganz zu schweigen von den zehntausenden Juden, die im Laufe der Jahrhunderte ermordet wurden, nur weil sie ihre Religion nicht ablegten. Oder vielleicht aktueller, 1995, als im Bosnienkrieg 8000 Muslime gnadenlos abgeschlachtet wurden. (Massaker von Srebenica). Oder andere Kleinigkeiten...naja, Morde aus religiösen Motiven sind Europa und dem Westen definitiv fremd.


Und von wegen Minarette:
Reißt die Kirchtürme ab. Achne, das ist ja ein teil der christlichen Kultur. Und da wir weder Religions- noch Meinungsfreiheit haben, lassen wir den muslimischen Emigranten, die natürlich keine Arbeit haben, weswegen sie auch das Geld für große Moscheen mit Minaretten haben, nicht ihre Kultur, die eben mit den Minaretten zusammenhängt.

Polemik ist gewollt.


----------



## Pymonte (29. November 2009)

Ein aufgeklärtes Europa würde keinerlei Religion haben bzw keine bevorzugen als Staatsreligion. Man schaue sich nur den Zank über die Ladenöffnung an Sonntagen an. Das ist auch nicht viel besser. Gegen die Minarette (ohne Muezzin) habe ich nichts. Auch nichts gegen Kirchen, Synagogen und andere Tempel. Aber nur, solange die Religionsausübung innerhalb dieser Ortschaften geschieht. Religion sollte nichts in Schulen, Politik und Wirtschaft zu suchen haben.


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Also ich als Schweizer schäme mich dafür.
> In der Schweiz haben wir Religionsfreiheit und das hätte auch so bleiben sollen.
> Meiner Meinung nach gefährdet es den Religionsfrieden.
> 
> Ich frage mich wirklich was das bringen sollte. Was sollte dies gegen die Islamisierung nützen?



Ein Zeichen, dass wir wieder Taten sehen wollen. Und dass SIE (die islamische Bevölkerung) auf UNS (Schweizer Bevölkerung) einen Schritt zumachen müssen, und nicht mehr umgekehrt!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (29. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Und von wegen Minarette:
> Reißt die Kirchtürme ab. Achne, das ist ja ein teil der christlichen Kultur.



Die bestehenden Minarette bleiben aber auch bestehen. Man will nur keine Neuen. Und soviel ich weiss wurde die Initiative ursprünglich auch deswegen gestartet weil plötzlich viele Bauanträge für Minarette gestellt wurden.

Naja bin jetzt auch mal weg. N8

Btw: 





> Voraussichtlich werden in der Schweiz nun aber trotzdem weiterhin Minarette gebaut werden dürfen. Der Europäische Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte wird über das Verbot wohl endgültig urteilen müssen. Und die meisten Staatsrechtler sind der Ansicht, dass ein grundsätzliches Minarettverbot der freien Religionsausübung und dem Diskriminierungsverbot widerspricht. Das wird aber an der symbolischen Bedeutung des Abstimmungsergebnisses nichts ändern.



Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,664135,00.html


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2009)

Abartig... einfach nur abartig...


----------



## Vreen (29. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Da ich Evangelisch bin ist sowas für mich selbstverständlich. In meiner Gemeinde wechseln sich Pfarrer und Pfarrerin ab. Das es so wenige weibliche Vertreter gibt liegt aber heutzutage( auch bei den Katholiken) am Desinteresse der meisten Frauen. Sowas war vor über 100 Jahren mal ein Thema aber Heute sind Frauen in solchen Positionen nicht mehr unüblich.
> Man könnte auch behaupten Männer werden als Grundschullehrer diskriminiert und benachteiligt weil es so wenige gibt. Fakt ist aber das halt mehr Frauen diesen Berufszweig wählen.




interessante abhandlung zu dem thema

http://www.bfg-bayern.de/ethik/download/Fr...Christentum.pdf

klar ist das bei den protestanten anders, allerdings sind die hohen ämter bei denen auch nicht mit frauen belegt.
und wenn wir schon über das christentum als wesentlichen faktor der ausbilderung der kultur und gesellschaft in deutschland reden, müssen wir in erster linie über den katholizismus reden.
erstens gabs denn schon 1500 jahre vorher und zweitens wandelt der protestantismus nur ab was durch den katholizismus verankert stand.


----------



## Falathrim (29. November 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Die bestehenden Minarette bleiben aber auch bestehen. Man will nur keine Neuen. Und soviel ich weiss wurde die Initiative ursprünglich auch deswegen gestartet weil plötzlich viele Bauanträge für Minarette gestellt wurden.
> 
> Naja bin jetzt auch mal weg. N8
> 
> ...


Naja, es werden pausenlos neue Kirchen mit Kirchtürmen gebaut und mit Glocken bestückt. Verbietet das und ich bin zufrieden. Alles andere ist scheiße.


----------



## Gerald z Rivii (29. November 2009)

@tikume, huntermon vreen undmeriane ich pack mal meine antwot für euch zusammen, es ist eine tatsache, wird sicher meist nur von radikalislamisten vollzogen aber mal ehrlich wie wollen wir fanatiker und radikale wirklich unterscheiden? macht einen der gedanke nicht schon radikal oder erst dietat und gutheißung der tat. zudem sind eure gegenargumente, obschon ich bezweifel das es argumente sind sondern einfach nur sinnloser spott der eine andere meinung runter machen will(ich sehe da eine verbindung zu den schweizern die gegen minarette gewählt haben) meiner persönlichen ansich weniger wert als klopapier da mich mir mit dem wenigsten den po abwischen kann und es so einen nutzen hat.

@noxel wo siehst du in der gelichstellung eine pervertierung? wer sagt es gab nicht adam und eva? wer mit den empirischen beweiß liefert das es nicht so war ist mein held des forum, es gibt aber keinen sie können neben  dinosaurier etc existiert haben... das es sie nicht gab ist unbeweißbar nur sehr unarscheinlich...

zudem, ich kann es zar nicht mit euren fakten etc belegen, aber die meisten oder sagen wir viele leute die auswandern egal ob moslems christen ateisten usw sind auf einem sozial niedrigen stand bzw niedrigeren als sie sich im neuen land erhoffen. einige davin sind auch assozial oder haben einfach nichts außer ihrem glauben an den sie sich klammern wir ein erntrinkendern dough heffernan an ein kleines kind im schwimbad... sprich es ist sinnlos und gibt ihnen nur leere hoffung wobeo sicher wieder einige sagen es gibt keine leere hoffnung..

fakt ist im islam wir keine zwangsehe gelechtdiskriminierung ehrenmord oder kopftücher für kinder getragen werden müssen... in der türkei laufen viele mädchen und junge frauen rum wie hier...
btw ich glaube fritzel war auch christlich heißt das alle christen ficken ihre tochter und speren sie im keller ein? oder war er atheist dann tuns eben alle atheisten...

klar ist die kaholische kirche nicht perfekt, sie sind gegen abtreibung gegen sex vor der ehe und klammern sich an die pastwahlen obschon sie fürher vererbt wurde.

dennoch ist der papst meist darauf bemüht frieden in der welt zu stiften aber ich wette wenn es mal dazu kommen sollte das der islam im vatikan eine mose bauen wollen sicher der papst auch als scheiß rasist bezeichnet wird wenn ers nicht erlaubt^^

zudem muss man eine sache bedenken wir christen glauben an einen messias der ein vor 2000 jahren verstorbener zimmermannssohn war der essen gestreckt hat, als erster wasserski ohne skier gelaufen ist und gerne mal wasser zu wein machte wenn er saufen wollte...

aber die moslems beten einen stein an den sie umkreisen, sie trampel sich auf den wegen jedes jahr zu hunderten tot...

religion wir nunmal jedes jahr pervertiert dennoch ist es egal ob man krichen mosen minarets usw bauen kann wichtig ist der glaube der im herzen getragen wird und niemal ausgetreiben wird egal was man bauen oder sogar lesen darf....

also ist es egal ob die schweiz ein verbot bestimmt hat oder in china ein sack reis umfällt... sie haben das recht auf ihrer seite und etik wird von den vielen bestimmt also haben sie auch diese auf ihrer seite...
ich erlaube ja auch nicht jedem mein klo für alles mögliche zu nutzen...


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, es werden pausenlos neue Kirchen mit Kirchtürmen gebaut und mit Glocken bestückt. Verbietet das und ich bin zufrieden. Alles andere ist scheiße.



Da haben wir etwas gemeinsam. Trotzdem akzeptiere ich unsere Kultur, auch wenn ich weit weg von ihr bin. Ich lebe trotzdem lieber hier, als in einem islamischen Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Falathrim (29. November 2009)

Vreen schrieb:


> interessante abhandlung zu dem thema
> 
> http://www.bfg-bayern.de/ethik/download/Fr...Christentum.pdf
> 
> ...


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margot_K%C3%A4%C3%9Fmann

Ne...Vorsitzende der deutschen Landeskirche ist ECHT kein hohes Amt. Gerade wo es die DEUTSCHE Landeskirche ist...und sowohl Lutherismus als auch Calvinismus, die die prägenden Richtungen der Reformation waren, in Deutschland entstanden sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gerald z Rivii:  Aua. Einfach nur Aua.


----------



## Ogil (29. November 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Die bestehenden Minarette bleiben aber auch bestehen. Man will nur keine Neuen. Und soviel ich weiss wurde die Initiative ursprünglich auch deswegen gestartet weil plötzlich viele Bauanträge für Minarette gestellt wurden.


Man laesst wirklich alle 4 (!) Minarette bestehen? Wo die doch die gesamte Kultur der Schweiz gefaehrden?

Natuerlich ging es bei der Initiative nicht um die Minarette, sondern einzig darum ein Zeichen zu setzen. Und das ist sicher auch gelungen. Jetzt haben es die Muslime schwarz auf weiss, dass sie bestenfalls geduldet sind, dass auch Grundrechte nur ein Privileg der Mehrheit sind. Und nicht nur die schweizer Muslime wissen es - auch der Welt wurde vorgefuehrt, dass die Schweiz nicht so weltoffen und fortschrittlich ist, wie sie sich gern darstellt. Auf allen internationalen Nachrichtenseiten gibt es Berichte, hier kam vorhin ein Bericht dazu in den News. Ganz sicher foerderlich fuers internationale Ansehen des Landes...


----------



## Vreen (29. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und nicht nur die schweizer Muslime wissen es - auch der Welt wurde vorgefuehrt, dass die Schweiz nicht so weltoffen und fortschrittlich ist, wie sie sich gern darstellt.



na das hat doch nun wirklich keiner in europa geglaubt...


----------



## Shinar (29. November 2009)

Seit wann sind die Muslime weltoffen? *Frage in die Runde werf*


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> Seit wann sind die Muslime weltoffen? *Frage in die Runde werf*



"Aber Mama! Der Kevin hat doch auch einen Stein ins Fenster geworfen!"

Ich finde es extrem lustig... einerseits meint man hier immer wieder "Wir sind was besseres!" aber andererseits kommt man dann immer mit der Ausrede "Aber die machen's doch auch!"...


----------



## Vreen (29. November 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ne...Vorsitzende der deutschen Landeskirche ist ECHT kein hohes Amt. Gerade wo es die DEUTSCHE Landeskirche ist...und sowohl Lutherismus als auch Calvinismus, die die prägenden Richtungen der Reformation waren, in Deutschland entstanden sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genauso gut könnte man sagen, dass es in den vereinigten staaten keine rassisten gibt, da sie einen schwarzen präsidenten haben.
aber was sagt das schon aus...


----------



## Ogil (29. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Aber Mama! Der Kevin hat doch auch einen Stein ins Fenster geworfen!"


Und Onkel A. hat gesagt "Erst bauen sie Minarette und dann vergiften sie von dort aus unsere Brunnen!"...


----------



## Skatero (29. November 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> "Aber Mama! Der Kevin hat doch auch einen Stein ins Fenster geworfen!"
> 
> Ich finde es extrem lustig... einerseits meint man hier immer wieder "Wir sind was besseres!" aber andererseits kommt man dann immer mit der Ausrede "Aber die machen's doch auch!"...


Ja eigentlich waren alle Argumente so lächerlich wie dieses.


----------



## Ascalonier (29. November 2009)

Shinar schrieb:


> -Viele Ausländer sind Sozialhilfebezüger




Ui Ui Ui Shinar in Deutschland gab es schon Gastarbeiter bevor du geboren warst, egal welcher Herkunft.

Und hat die Sweiz nicht das Geld der Ausländer auf ihren Banken, stell dir vor sie würden es wieder mitnehmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Selten so gelacht!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (30. November 2009)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wo die doch die gesamte Kultur der Schweiz gefaehrden?



Wenn ich In eine Klasse gehe, 20 Kinder 2 Schweizer 10 Muslime und der Rest andre Kulturen sind, muss man sich schon fragen ob die Kultur der Schweiz gefährdet ist. 

Ich meine echt Schweizer und nicht solche mit einem Schweizer Pass.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2009)

Ich werf dir mal die Worte 'Römische Provinz' und 'Völkerwanderungszeit' an den Kopf...
Dann erzählst du mir nochmal was von "Echten Schweizern" und "Schweizer Kultur"...


----------



## Tikume (30. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn ich In eine Klasse gehe, 20 Kinder 2 Schweizer 10 Muslime und der Rest andre Kulturen sind, muss man sich schon fragen ob die Kultur der Schweiz gefährdet ist.



Das wird aber nicht daran liegen, dass in der Schweiz nur 10% Schweizer leben. Der Fall dürfte ohnehin mal wieder fiktiv sein, sollte so etwas jedoch auftreten sind die Ursachen dafür ganz woanders zu suchen.


----------



## Medmius (30. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn ich In eine Klasse gehe, 20 Kinder 2 Schweizer 10 Muslime und der Rest andre Kulturen sind, muss man sich schon fragen ob die Kultur der Schweiz gefährdet ist.
> 
> Ich meine echt Schweizer und nicht solche mit einem Schweizer Pass.



Ich bin ein "echter Schweizer" wie du das nennst, und frage mich, warum so eine Situation die Kultur der Schweiz gefährden soll. 10 Muslime und 2 Schweizer. Was lernen diese Schüler in der Schule? Auch diese 10 Muslime lernen in der Schule das gleiche wie die Schweizer = Die Kultur des Landes in dem sie leben, also die Schweizerkultur. 

Ich persönlich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Minaretten in der Schweiz. Ist doch was tolles, dass man was aus anderen Kulturen sehen und bestaunen kann. Es würde euch nicht stören, wenn man in der Schweiz Pyramiden errichten würde oder?


----------



## dragon1 (30. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Vor dem Islam braucht man nicht mehr Angst haben als vor den fanatischen Christen sonstwo auf der Welt. Vorurteile lassen sich nunmal schwer austreiben.


wo fanatismus ist, da ist auch tod und verderben. DAS ist das Problem bei allen religionen.











aber ehrlich gesagt hat diese Diskusion ziemlich meine Meinung veraendert... ich glaub ich nehm meine vorherigen posts Zurueck.


----------



## XXI. (30. November 2009)

Ich habe den Thread nun ein paar Seiten lang überflogen und muss schon sagen, dass mich einige Leute mit ihrer Meinung überrascht haben.

@Razyl: Ja, wir dürfen da drüben Kirchen bauen und sogar mit Kirchturm. Und der Gebetsausrufer ist in 90% aller Kirchen in westlichen Länder nichtmehr vorhanden...

Vorher sagte auch jemand, dass der Islam viele Fehler gemacht hat. Der Islam hat in seiner Geschichte eigentlich nur Fehler über die Islamisten gemacht, die den Koran teilweise abändern bzw. neue Dinge hinzuschreiben. Da der Koran das Wort Gottes ist und dieses nicht geändert werden darf, sind mehr als 50% der Islamisten keine richtigen Anhänger des Islam mehr.

Die Kirchengeschichte ist eine Zumutung. Bis zur Zeit Jesu mochten vll. noch die 10 Gebite gegolten haben, nun gilt aber die Ethik der Bergpredikt. Falls jemand den Inhalt nicht kennen sollte:


Ihr habt gehört, dass gesagt worden ist: Auge um Auge
und Zahn um Zahn. Ich aber sage euch: Leistet dem
der euch etwas Böses antut keine Widerstand, son-
dern wenn dich jemand auf die rechte Wange schlägt, dann 
halt ihm auch die andere hin. Und wenn dich einer vor
Gericht bringen will, um dir das Hemd wegzunehmen,
dann lass ihm auch noch den Mantel. Und wenn dich einer
zwingen will, eine Meile mit ihm zugehen, dann geh zwei 
mit ihm. Wer dich bittet dem gib, und wer von dir bor-
gen will, den weise nicht ab
Matthäus 5, 38-42

Ihr habt gehört, dasa gesagt gesagt worden ist: Du sollst dei-
nen Nächsten lieben und deinen Feind hassen. Ich 
aber sage euch: Leibt eure Feinde und betet für die, die
euch verfolgen, damit ihr Söhne eures Vaters im Himmel 
werdet; denn er lässt seine Sonne aufgehen über Bösen
und Guten, und er lösst regnen über Gerechte und
Ungerechte.
Mathhäus 5, 43-45

Was ich damit sagen will, ist dass das Christentum ganz schön Dreck am Stecken hat, jede Handlung der Kirche im Mittelalter hat gegen ihre Ethischen Gründsätz verstoßen. Wieso findet ihr es so schlimm, dass an eine schon existierende Moshe ein Turm angebracht wird. Bei Kirchen findet ihr es auch ok.
Jeder der gläubiger Christ ist, sollte die Leute dabei eigentlich noch unterstützen.

// XXi.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. November 2009)

Eigentlich ist diese Diskussion ziemlich sinnlos denn die Meinungen gehen bei diesem Thema einfach zu weit auseinander und ausserdem dachte ich immer, dass Religionsdiskussionen im Forum nicht erlaubt sind.



> Ganz sicher foerderlich fuers internationale Ansehen des Landes...



Willst du als Deutscher (?) jetzt echt übers internationale Ansehen des Landes diskutieren?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

naja "wir" dürfen da drüben auch keine kirchen bauen also irgendwo ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.

Mal abgesehn davon das diese Abstimmung der SChweiz GAR NICHTS BRINGT!

AUßer sie wollen unbedingt ausm Europarat fliegen und das wäre sehr schlecht für die schweiz.

Also wünschen können sie sichs jaaber bringenw rids nichts :>


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn ich In eine Klasse gehe, 20 Kinder 2 Schweizer 10 Muslime und der Rest andre Kulturen sind, muss man sich schon fragen ob die Kultur der Schweiz gefährdet ist.
> 
> Ich meine echt Schweizer und nicht solche mit einem Schweizer Pass.


Was zur hölle ist ein "Echter" Schweizer?

ich meine wenn du einen schweizer pass hast und eine schweizer staatsbürgerschaft dann BIST du ein echter schweizer


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Was zur hölle ist ein "Echter" Schweizer?
> 
> ich meine wenn du einen schweizer pass hast und eine schweizer staatsbürgerschaft dann BIST du ein echter schweizer




ich schätze mal die er meint die Schweizer die so lustig reden und nicht richtung osten beten.

Aber trotzdem steht jetzt hier natürlich der Konflikt

Religionsfreiheit <-> Demokratie  offen. Nur wie soll man den lösen?


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2009)

Ich finds in Ordnung :>
Wenn ich dahergehen würde und eine katholische Kirche in der Türkei bauen würde,würde ich wohl keine 5Tage mehr leben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Religionsfreiheit <-> Demokratie  offen. Nur wie soll man den lösen?



Wo kommen wir bitte hin wenn wir Grundrechte einfach wegwählen können?


----------



## Alion (30. November 2009)

Die ganze Initiative war von Anfang weg etwas komisch.
Erstmal muss man sich fragen, wozu ein Minarett überhaupt da ist. Aus dem selben Grund wie ein Kirchturm. Früher als die Leute noch keine Uhren hatten hat der Muezzin auf dem Minarett zum Gebet gerufen. Genau so bei unseren Kirchtürmen. Sie dienen auch heute noch dazu mit Glockenschlägen anzugeben, was für Zeit wir gerade haben.
Diese Bauwerke waren aus diesem Grund oft sehr hoch, dass sich der Gesang der Muezzin respektive der Klang der Glocken in der ganzen Stadt gut zu hören waren.
Heute ist dies aber nicht mehr notwendig. Fast jeder Mensch trägt eine Armbanduhr, unsere Handys und Comupter haben Uhren integriert, ja sogar unsere Kaffeemaschinen.
So sind Minarette sowie Kirchtürme sinnlos geworden.

Also warum Minarette verbieten, man könnte genau so gut Kirchentürme verbieten.
Ich denke Minarette wurde vor allem deshalb verboten, weil man Angst hat von dem was danach kommen könnte. Ich glaube die meisten hier würden sich gestört fühlen, wenn sie neben einer Moschee mit Minarett wohnen würden und mehrmals am Tag der Muezzin die Leute zum Gebet ruft.
In der Schweiz sind c.a. 80 Prozent der Bevölkerung entweder Katholisch oder Revormiert. Jedoch nur 4.2 Prozent gehören einer Islamischen Glaubensrichtung an. (zahlen vom Jahr 2000) 
Also ein klar Christliches Land in dem ein Minarett nicht wirklich ins Landschaftsbild passt.
Dies hätte jedoch auch auf Gemeindeebene geregelt werden können. Denn ein Minarett ist immer noch ein Gebäude für dessen Errichtung es eine Baubewilligung braucht. Wenn die Leute aus der Stadt oder dem Dorf kein Minarett gewollte hätten, hätten sie immer noch gegen das Baugesuch stimmen können und so den Bau verhindern.

Was mir auf die nerven geht, ist wie die Leute argumentieren. Befürworter der Initiative sagten im Vorfeld, wenn wir Minarette nicht verbieten wird die Schweiz immer mehr islamisiert und bald schon die Schari'a eingeführt. Das ist absoluter Mist und ich frage mich wie man so etwas verhindern soll indem man Minarette verbietet.
Die Gegner hingegen sagten, dass ein Minarettverbot die Moslems in der Ausübung ihres Glaubens behindere und dies gegen die Religionsfreiheit verstösst.
Das stimmt ebenfalls nicht. Es werden ja nur Minarette verboten. Nicht aber Moscheen. Die Moslems brauchen Minarette etwa genau so stark zum ausüben ihres Glaubens wie wir Kirchtürme.

Ich hatte eigentlich mit einer Ablehnung der Initiative gerechnet da sie in meinen Augen völlig sinnlos ist.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Schade, dass ich erst auf Seite 7 in diesen Thread einsteigen kann. Nunja, mach ich mal das Beste draus.

Das Abstimmungsresultat zeigt die Stimmung der Bevölkerung auf. Hier wurde ganz deutlich, dass das Volk unzufrieden ist und dass die allgemeine Meinung des Volkes nicht mit den Aussagen der Regierung übereinstimmt. Insofern war diese Initiative wohl nötig, denn sonst hätte die Regierung weiterhin einen Kurs beibehalten, der dem Volk missfällt.
Ich finde das Abstimmungsresultat durchaus nachvollziehbar. Die Leute wollen verhindern, dass in absehbarer Zukunft islamische Einwanderer die Politik der Schweiz bestimmen, statt umgekehrt. Das Volk eben, dass sich Einwanderer in der Schweiz integrieren lassen und dazu gehören nunmal auch gewisse Anpassungen. Wenn jemand in der Schweiz einwandern will muss er sich bewusst sein, dass es gemischtes Turnen, Sport ohne Kopftuch, vor allem aber keine Burka als normale Kleidung einer Frau gibt, genauso wie sich ein Schweizer bewusst sein muss, dass eben genau alle diese Dinge existieren, wenn er in ein arabisches Land einwandern will.
In noch nicht allzu ferner Vergangeheit wurde ja oft gezeigt, dass zB nach der Karikatur einer muslimischen Figur gleich weltweite Massen-Demos entstehen, bei denen nebenbei auch noch Autos angezündet und Flaggen verbrannt werden. Wo bleibt da die Toleranz? Und da soll man sich noch wundern, wenn sich der Bürger eines christlich geprägten Landes davor fürchtet, dass bald in seinem eignen Land solche Aufstände entstehen? Die andere Wange hinzuhalten, wenn man geschlagen wurde ist ein christlicher Grundsatz, kein muslimischer.

Wer gross aufschreit, die Schweizer seien doch alle rechtsradikal sollte sich mal kritisch fragen, wie er wirklich dem ganzen Thema gegenübersteht, ohne sich nun von irgendwelchen politischen Gruppierungen abhängig zu machen, denen er vielleicht zugehört. Gandhi ist nunmal tot und zwischendurch sollte man auch mal seinen Standpunkt vertreten können, statt sich permanent niederschlagen zu lassen.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. November 2009)

Ich denke das Minarettverbot in der Schweiz scheint nur der Gipfel einer anscheinend eher ausländerfeindlichen Grundhaltung zu sein.
Grad letzens gab es doch den Fall von dieser deutschen Moderation die in der Schweiz vom Bildschirm weggemobbt werden sollte.



> Die SVP hat nämlich was gegen die vollbusige Blondine: «Wir haben es nicht gern, wenn man sich mit hochgeschliffenem Deutsch einmischt», sagt SVP-Nationalrat Hans Fehr (62) zu Blick.ch. Es gäbe doch genug Schweizer, die moderieren könnten. Er sehe als Köpfe in den Schweizer Medien lieber Schweizer und keine Deutschen: «Man fühlt sich sonst immer dominiert von denen», begründet Fehr.
> 
> Für Erich Hess von der Jungen SVP ist der Fall klar: «Die Mentalität der Deutschen ist nicht die gleiche wie bei uns.» Und gerade im Journalismus sei es doch wichtig, dass man die Gepflogenheiten des Landes kenne. «Es arbeiten sowieso schon zu viele Deutsche in der Schweiz. Und das, obwohl es genug Schweizer gibt», sagt Hess.
> 
> _Quelle: Blick.ch. 28.10.2009 http://www.blick.ch/unterhaltung/tv/gehoer...ldschirm-131947_



Wenn ein deutscher Politiker sagen würde: "Hey wir haben zuviele Italiener hier und es gibt auch genug Deutsche die Pizza backen können und wenn man n Pizza per Telefon bestellt, verstehen die einen eh nicht" !, dann wäre das salopp gesagt politischer Selbstmord.

Zur Info: Die SVP ist, wenn ich die Zahlen richtig gelesen habe, eine der stärksten Parteien in der Schweiz, also steht ein Großteil der Bevölkerung hinter ihren Aussagen.



> Ist bei Inkrafttreten der neuen Regelung die Grenze von 18 Prozent überschritten, *sieht die Initiative eine rasche Reduktion des Bestandes der ausländischen Wohnbevölkerung *durch freiwillige Auswanderung *vor*[...]
> Neben diesem Hauptziel – dem Abbau und der Begrenzung der ausländischen Bevölkerung etwa auf den Stand von 1993 – fordert die Initiative für Asylsuchende, Kriegsvertriebene, Schutzsuchende und vorläufig Aufgenommene sowie Ausländer ohne festen Wohnsitz verschärfte Regelungen
> [...]
> Schwierigkeiten können sich im Zusammenhang mit internationalen Vereinbarungen sowohl im Wirtschaftsbereich als auch im Bereich des humanitären Völkerrechts ergeben.



Diese Textstelle stammt aus "97.060 "Für eine Regelung der Zuwanderung". Volksinitiative" _http://www.parlament.ch/afs/data/d/rb/d_rb_19970060.htm_

Diese Initiative wurde mit mit etwas über 60% zwar abgelehnt, aber im Umkehrschluss waren 40% aller Schweizer für eine Reduktion der Ausländischen Bevölkerung. Und ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen wer freiwllig von da wegzieht wo es ihm gefällt.

Diese Aussagen finde ich schon übelst bedenklich und das zeigt doch eigentlich relativ klar die politische Meinung eines signifikanten Anteils aller Schweizer.


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

/sign


Aber eigentlich ist es vollkomen sinnlos sich wegen Religion zu streiten; sind denn Buddha, Allah, Chuck Norris und Gott nicht alle die selbe Imaginäre Gestalt ?


----------



## Lillyan (30. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich ist es vollkomen sinnlos sich wegen Religion zu streiten; sind denn Buddha, Allah, Chuck Norris und Gott nicht alle die selbe Imaginäre Gestalt ?


Bitte keine Religionsdiskussion. Das Thema ist so schon heikel genug, da muss man nicht noch mehr Brisanz hinein bringen.... danke.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich denke das Minarettverbot in der Schweiz scheint nur der Gipfel einer anscheinend eher ausländerfeindlichen Grundhaltung zu sein.
> Grad letzens gab es doch den Fall von dieser deutschen Moderation die in der Schweiz vom Bildschirm weggemobbt werden sollte.
> 
> Wenn ein deutscher Politiker sagen würde: "Hey wir haben zuviele Italiener hier und es gibt auch genug Deutsche die Pizza backen können und wenn man n Pizza per Telefon bestellt, verstehen die einen eh nicht" !, dann wäre das salopp gesagt politischer Selbstmord.
> ...


So wie ich das mitbekommen habe war die allgemeine Stimmung eher negativ gegenüber dieser Aussage und wurde nur von einzelnen Leuten unterstützt.



> Diese Textstelle stammt aus "97.060 "Für eine Regelung der Zuwanderung". Volksinitiative" _http://www.parlament.ch/afs/data/d/rb/d_rb_19970060.htm_
> 
> Diese Initiative wurde mit mit etwas über 60% zwar abgelehnt, aber im Umkehrschluss waren 40% aller Schweizer für eine Reduktion der Ausländischen Bevölkerung. Und ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen wer freiwllig von da wegzieht wo es ihm gefällt.
> 
> Diese Aussagen finde ich schon übelst bedenklich und das zeigt doch eigentlich relativ klar die politische Meinung eines signifikanten Anteils aller Schweizer.


Moment, das ist ein Bisschen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Bei der Initiative ging es um Einwanderer, die sich temporär in der Schweiz befinden, weil in ihrem Heimatland Krieg oder ähnliche Zustände geherrscht haben, sich die Situation mittlerweile aber verbessert hat. Es gibt grundsätzlich 3 Sorten an Einwanderern in einem westeuropäischen Land (mit Ausnahmen versteht sich):
- Kriegs- oder Politikflüchtlinge
- Einwanderer, die sich bessere Arbeits- und Lebensbedingungen erhoffen
- Einwanderer, die bereits im Land gearbeitet haben und jetzt definitiv da hinziehen wollen

Bei der Initiative sollte es um die erste Gruppe gehen. Das bedeutet, den Flüchtlingen gewährt man Schutz und Unterkunft, aber wenn sich die Lage stabilisiert hat sollen sie auch wieder nach Hause gehn. Das sind übrigens oftmals auch Bevölkerungsgruppen, die gerne wieder nach Hause möchten, es aber sich oder ihren Familien nicht zumuten wollen, solange die Krise herrscht.


----------



## Silmyiél (30. November 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Bitte keine Religionsdiskussion. Das Thema ist so schon heikel genug, da muss man nicht noch mehr Brisanz hinein bringen.... danke.




na gut, weil du es bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT:

Die Schweizer wollen also keine Minarette, die Muslime schon. Es wurde demokratisch abgestimmt und die "Anti-Minarette-Fraktion" hat gewonnen.

Klar ist das in einem gewissen Sinne "unfair". Aber so ist nunmal "Demokratie" und da gewinnt nun mal die Partei mit den meisten Stimmen.
Ich kann beide Seiten verstehen. Die Muslime wollen wie wir Ihre Religion ausüben und benötigt halt dazu ein Minarett + Gebetsturm etc. (bitte nicht so genau nehmen). 

Die Schweizer wollen halt Ihre Ruhe denn wer schon mal bei so einem Gebet auch nur in der Nähe weiß das das sehr "nervtötend" sein kann.
Und da in der Schweiz noch mehr "Schweizer-Nicht-Muslime" wohnen haben halt die "Schweizer-Muslime" in einem gewissen Sinne einfach nur Pech gehabt.


----------



## Kaldreth (30. November 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Absolut unverständlich in meinen Augen, gerade wenn man die Wirkung auf die Schweizer Außenpolitik bedenkt und für mich ein Grund warum ein Bürgervotum auf Bundesebene in Deutschland besser nie nie niemals eingeführt wird.
> Mit der fadenscheinigen Begründung dieser Initiative sich gegen Überfremdung wehren zu müssen, wird ein Menschenrecht, die Religionsfreiheit, mitten in Europa grob verletzt.
> Mit diesem Verbot wird die zweitgrößte Religion, zumindest in der Schweiz, unter Generalverdacht gestellt, man begibt sich auf die selbe moralische Stufe wie Osama Bin Laden, der ein Zusammenwirken von Christen und Muslimen nicht für möglich hält und dieser Möglichkeit den Kampf angesagt hat. Selbst George Bush hat nach den Angriffen auf die Twin Tower immer und immer wieder gesagt, dass der Kampf gegen den Terror kein Kampf gegen den Islam darstellt. Und wer unsere Emanzipationserrungenschaften – Religionsfreiheit, Menschenrechte – gegen die Lehre des Islam ausspielt, betreibt eine moderne, verführerische Form der Ausgrenzung.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank! Besser hätte ich es nicht sagen können!

Ich bin geschockt über dieses Ergebnis! Ein krasser Verstoß gegen ein MENSCHENRECHT!!! Und nur weil es in der Türkei etc. keine Kirchen gibt müssen wir es ihnen ja nicht nach machen! In der Türkei werden noch ganz andere Menschenrechte verletzt, wollen wir das hier auch nach machen!


----------



## Caps-lock (30. November 2009)

> So wie ich das mitbekommen habe war die allgemeine Stimmung eher negativ gegenüber dieser Aussage und wurde nur von einzelnen Leuten unterstützt.



Normal kommen bei sowas immer verstärkt die zu Wort die gegen solche Aussagen sind.
Unterm Strich zählt für mich wie diese Partei bei Wahlen unterstützt wird.



> Moment, das ist ein Bisschen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Bei der Initiative ging es um Einwanderer, die sich temporär in der Schweiz befinden



Nein da ging es darum maximal 18% Ausländer zu haben.
Wobei 





> beispielsweise qualifizierte Wissenschafter, Führungskräfte, Künstler, Schüler und Studenten nicht zur ständigen ausländischen Wohnbevölkerung gerechnet


 neuerdings dann nicht mehr dazuzählen und neuerdings dann 





> Demgegenüber sollen aber Asylsuchende, vorläufig Aufgenommene und Kriegsflüchtlinge mit einem überjährigen Aufenthalt neu mitgezählt werden.



Das heißt dann wohl, dass jeder der für die Schweiz Geld scheffelt, ihr Kultur bringt oder brav Studiengebühren zahlt ist ein gern gesehener Ausländer. Asylsuchende, normale Arbeiter etc. sind dann eher nicht gern gesehene Ausländer oder täusch ich mich da ?


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Das heißt dann wohl, dass jeder der für die Schweiz Geld scheffelt, ihr Kultur bringt oder brav Studiengebühren zahlt ist ein gern gesehener Ausländer. Asylsuchende, normale Arbeiter etc. sind dann eher nicht gern gesehene Ausländer oder täusch ich mich da ?


Zeig mir ein Land auf der Welt, in dem die ausländische Elite der ausländischen Arbeitsklasse nicht bevorzugt wird. Das ist in allen Ländern gleich, egal wo man hingeht.

Ok das mit den 18% wusst ich jetzt auch nicht. Aber man geht ja auch davon aus, dass sich Ausländer mit der Zeit integrieren und zu Bürgern "umgewandelt" werden, insofern sind das ja nicht die gleichen 18% der Bevölkerung, die da sind bis sie sterben und dann wieder aufgefüllt werden darf, sondern es gibt immer einen steten Wechsel, insofern find ich das jetzt nicht sooo tragisch. Man möchte halt verhindern, dass eine übermässige Zunahme an Arbeitslosen da ist, da ja leider bekanntlich Firmen ausländische Arbeiter oftmals nur zu Dumpingpreisen engagieren oder eben auch gar nicht.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. November 2009)

so wie ich das verstanden habe ist man immer Ausländer, selbst als Schweizer mit ausländischem Migrationshintergrund.
Und sicher hätte jedes Land lieber die Elite der anderen Länder, aber grundsätzlich finde ich Staaten in deren offiziellen politischen Verlautbarungen von einer Reduktion der Ausländischen Bevölkerung gesprochen wird suspekt.

Und ganz ehrlich....
Mir war vor heute auch nicht klar, wie "krass" es in der Schweiz aussieht. Vielleicht lässt man sich da immer nur die Neutralität täuschen und setzt das dann im Kopf immer in Verbindung mit:
Neutrale Staaten wollen in keine Kriege gezogen werden, also sind alle Menschen dort gegen Krieg und das bedeutet, dass sie alle nett und freundlich sind. 
Aber im Grunde sinds neutrale Staaten eher wie Nichtwähler, die mal schauen wie sich die Welt so entwickelt.
Und ich möchte auch nicht wissen, wer sein Geld alles in der Schweiz parkt ^^.


----------



## malaxius (30. November 2009)

Hallo

Ich bin selbst Schweizer Staatsbürger, Ich selber zähle mich Politisch gesehen in der mitte, bin der Meinung es braucht Rechte wie Linke (keien Extreme) damit ein Land funktioniert. Ich bin froh das hier in der Schweiz das Volk mitbestimmt! Und die Herren Politiker nicht tun und lassen können wie sie wollen.
Der Initiative stand ich lange skeptisch gegenüber und wusste nicht wie ich Stimmen sollte. Wie ich gestimmt habe werdet ihr aus dem Text heraus lesen können.
Wer hier das gefühl hat unsere Demokratie zu kritisieren das das Volk nicht über solche sachen Stimmen sollte soll sich bitte um seinen dreck kümmern.
Den hier entscheidet das Volk mit!

Zur Initiative. Was wurde verboten? Minarette! Es wurde keine Religion verboten, keinem Moslem wurde gesagt das er nicht mehr beten darf. Es wurde nur vom Volk entschieden das wir hier keine Minarette haben wollen. Um zu beten und zu Glauben brauchts keine Kirchentürme.
Hier gehts legendlich darum das das Volk die eigene Herkunft und Kultur schützen will! Und um nichts anderes, klar gibts die extreme Rechten für die es der Anfang ist, aber respektiert auch das die Schweiz ihre Kultut hat, und diese wahren will. Wem es hier nicht gefällt, der kann auswandern, denn keiner zwingt euch hier zu Leben.
Jedes Land hat seine Kultur und die sollte es auch behalten, man passt sich an das Land an wo man einwandert, und nicht das Land passt sich an einen an.
Ich selber bin kein Gläubiger und wenns nach mir gehen würde, würden die Kirchenglocken Sonntagsmorgens auch nicht mehr klingen, aber das ist nun mal in nem Christlichen Land wie es die Schweiz ist üblich. 

wer diskutieren will und sachlich bleibt, dem werde ich antworten, wenn ich Zeit habe. 


mfg malax


----------



## Qonix (30. November 2009)

Wuhu, hab ich gejubelt als die Resultate genannt wurden und mein Kanton war einer der die meisten JA-Stimmen hatte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 OLE OLE OLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Silmyiél schrieb:


> Die Schweizer wollen also keine Minarette, die Muslime schon.


Von wollen kann hier keine rede sein. Die kommen leider eimfach und die Regierung lässt sie auch noch rein. Tja, die Regierung macht leider schon lange nicht mehr das was das Volk will.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden habe ist man immer Ausländer, selbst als Schweizer mit ausländischem Migrationshintergrund.
> Und sicher hätte jedes Land lieber die Elite der anderen Länder, aber grundsätzlich finde ich Staaten in deren offiziellen politischen Verlautbarungen von einer Reduktion der Ausländischen Bevölkerung gesprochen wird suspekt.


Ausländer bist Du, wenn Du zB in Deutschland lebst, aber keinen Deutschen Pass besitzt.
Bürger bist Du, wenn Du zB in Deutschland lebst und einen Deutschen Pass besitzt.
Doppelbürger bist Du, wenn Du zB in Deutschland lebst und sowohl nen Deutschen, als auch nen Italienischen Pass besitzt.
Ob nun Deine Eltern Deutsche sind oder Chinesen spielt keine Rolle. Solange Du selbst nen Deutschen Pass hast, bist Du Bürger und kein Ausländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Korrektur: Ausländer bist Du natürlich auch, wenn Du irgendwo auf der Welt lebst, aber keinen Deutschen Pass besitzt und Deutscher Bürger bist Du auch, wenn Du irgendwo auf der Welt lebst, aber nen Deutschen Pass besitzt.


----------



## Qonix (30. November 2009)

Selbst wenn du in der Schweiz lebst und einen Schweizerpass hast bleibt du mit einer [entfernt] ein Ausländer.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Selbst wenn du in der Schweiz lebst und einen Schweizerpass hast bleibt du mit einer [entfernt] ein Ausländer.


Was hast Du denn für ne schräge Einstellung? Dann sind für Dich alle Leute mit anderer Hautfarbe Ausländer, egal seit wivielen Generationen die schon in der Schweiz leben? Dann muss ich Dich leider mal aufklären: Sowas wie nen "Ur-Schweizer" hats nie gegeben. Zu römischen Zeiten gabs gewaltige Völkerwanderungen, in denen sich so ziemlich alle europäischen Völker miteinander vermischt haben und das ist schon mehr als 2000 Jahre her. Damals gabs noch nicht mal die Schweiz.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

Qonix ich glaub das war jetzt etwas zu heftig :/


----------



## Konov (30. November 2009)

Finde das Ergebnis des Votums nachvollziehbar. Ich hätte auch dafür gestimmt.

Mir gefallen diese ganzen Moscheen und sonstige arabische Religionsbauten hier in Deutschland nicht.
Sie passen einfach nicht in die Kultur und verderben irgendwie das Stadtbild - jedenfalls in vielen Städten.

Ich bin ein toleranter Mensch aber überall diese Moscheen und Minaretten aufbauen.... ne muss nicht sein!


----------



## LordofDemons (30. November 2009)

verdammt nochmal Qonix was hast du heute geraucht Oo

es gibt keine RICHTIGEN schweizer es hat sie nie gegeben und es wird sie nie geben lerns endlich und deine ausländerfeindliche Einstellung ist ja wohl unter aller Kanone und wird für dein Fortbestehen im Forum sicher nicht gerade zuträglich sein.

Du erinnerst mich an diesen Oberst der Schweizer "Bundeswehr" den wir auf Wacken getroffen haben. Ich hät Brocken kotzen können wenn ich ihn reden gehört hab.


----------



## Ogil (30. November 2009)

Dass einige Buffed-User nicht die hellsten sind war mir ja bewusst - aber solch dumm-dreiste Auslaenderfeindlichkeit, wie sie hier von manchen an den Tag gelegt wird, erstaunt mich dann doch ein wenig.


----------



## Lillyan (30. November 2009)

Ich habe einige Aussagen entfernt. Achtet auf eure Ausdrucksweise und bleibt sachlich. So eine Diskussion ist heikel, jedoch kein Grund ausfallend zu werden.

Sollte so etwas noch einmal vorkommen ist der Thread sehr schnell zu.

Jetzt wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## Caps-lock (30. November 2009)

Hmmmmmm.
Mit einer Schließung dieses Threads würden die (wenn sie es wirklich sind) Schweizer die hier ausländerfeindliche Stimmung schüren dafür sorgen, das keine Kritik mehr an ihrem Land geübt werden kann (zumindest hier).


----------



## Alion (30. November 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Noxiel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Absolut unverständlich in meinen Augen, gerade wenn man die Wirkung auf die Schweizer Außenpolitik bedenkt und für mich ein Grund warum ein Bürgervotum auf Bundesebene in Deutschland besser nie nie niemals eingeführt wird.
> ...



Was hat denn Bitte der Bau eines Minaretts mit Menschenrechten zu tun? Es geht bei der Initiative nur darum, dass sie keine Minarette mehr errichten dürfen.
Man darf weiterhin Moscheen errichten und seinen Glauben frei ausleben.
Dies ist auch der Grund warum ich die Initiative so sinnlos halte.
@Noxiel Uns Schweizer mit Osama Bin Laden zu vergleichen finde ich eine Frechheit. Es wird hier viel zu viel hineininterpretiert.


----------



## Whitechapel (30. November 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte niemand jemanden weder seine Weltanschauung aufzwängen,
noch ihn damit belästigen. Unter Belästigung würde ich auch das ständige Gerufe von
irgendnem Turm zählen, sowie das nervige Glockengebimmel.

Aber was wird denn heute noch groß an Kirchen gebaut, die dieses Gebimmel verursachen.
Wer hier sagt, Kirchen dürfen gebaut werden und stressen, warum dann aber keine Minarette,
der sollte einsehen, dass dies nunmal Überbleibsel der jeweiligen Kultur sind und jetzt auch nicht
mehr großartig nachgebaut werden oder so. Deswegen sollte man aber nicht die Kirchen bzw.
Kirchtürme, die irgendwo stehen, niederreißen bloß weil sie ein ungleichgewicht der religiösen
Ausprägung eines Landes für verschiedene migrierte Kulturen darstellen.

Ich möchte auch an der Stelle sagen, dass ich für meinen Teil Abneigung gegen jede Religion
hege, doch wer sie für sich ausleben will, soll das von mir aus tun, solange niemand anders
mit einbezogen wird. Warum sollte man z.B. Muslime zwingen keine Kopftücher zu tragen.
Das beeinträchtigt mich nicht und geht mich 'nen feuchten an.

Wenn jedoch z.B. Kreuze in Klassenzimmern hängen, würde ich mich schon stark gestört fühlen,
da ich dann Teil dieser Klasse bin und ich mich einfach nicht mit dem Christentum identifizieren möchte.

Und wenn Minarette gebaut werden, sehe ich dies auch als Beeinträchtigung, weil die Religion sich
mir dann in gewissem Sinne aufdrängt.


----------



## Medmius (30. November 2009)

Ich frage mich ja immer und immer wieder warum man fast nur über die Türken redet wenn es um das Thema Islam geht.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (30. November 2009)

Silmyiél schrieb:


> BTT:
> 
> Die Muslime wollen wie wir Ihre Religion ausüben und benötigt halt dazu ein Minarett + Gebetsturm etc. (bitte nicht so genau nehmen).



Aber sie benötigen kein Minarett um ihre Religion auszuüben denn ich denke du meinst mit Gebetstürmen genau diese Minarette. Über Moscheen wurde ja nicht abgestimmt. Niemand will ihnen die Religion nehmen.


----------



## Thoor (30. November 2009)

Erstens möchte ich mal alle Nicht-Schweiz bitten sich rauszuhalten, das war die Entscheidung der Mehrheit des Schweizer Volkes, die Meinungen von irgendwelchen anderne Ländern geht mir offen gesagt am Hintern vorbei.

Zweitens ging es nicht primär um die Minarette, es ging vielmehr darum endlich mal Grenzen aufzuzeigen für Ausländer und auch ihre Religion. Jeder Ausländer, ob Nord, Ost, Süd oder West kommt in die Schweiz und kann sich alles erlauben unter dem Deckmäntelchen a) Rassismus, b) Neutralität oder c) Glaubensfreiheit.

Drittens heisst Glaubensfreiheit nicht ich kann in ein anderes Land und dort meine Krichen und Tempel bauen, Glaubensfreiheit heisst lediglich das ich offen meinen Glauben kundtun kann und an das Glauben kann was ich will ohne Angst zu haben getötet oder verfolgt zu werden, von daher ist dein Spruch mit Moscheen schonmal unterste Schublade, die Schweiz ist eines der tolerantesten Länder aber ES REICHT! Endügltig wir müssen uns nicht alles bieten lassen, wir Schweizer haben unsere eigene Kultur wenn du mich jetzt für rassistisch hälst, bitte bin ich es halt, soviel zum Thema Glaubensfreiheit!

Viertens -> [entfernt] zugegeben der Typ der das hochgeladen und erstellt hat ist ein wenig extrem christlich, aber die Zahlen und Tatsachen bleiben nach wie vor bestehen.

Fünftes -> Jeder Schweizer dems nicht passt und sich schämt Schweizer zu sein soll doch bitte einfach in irgend eine Militärdiktatur umziehen, mal schauen obs euch dort besser gefällt. Die Mehrheit des Schweizer Volkes wollte KEINE Minarette, akzeptiert es oder verschwindet, ehrlich gesagt wäre mir persönlich letzteres lieber.

/e ich hab noch was vergessen. In Italien und z.T. in Tirol werden Kreuze aus den Schulen entfernt aus Respekt vor dem anderen Glauben, also wenn ich jetzt in ein islamisches Land zur Schule gehen würde, würde man dann dort das Islamische "Machtsymbol" oder "Religionssymbol" aus Respekt vor meiner Kultur und meinem Glauben entfernen?

Und das ganze Thema "Nur weils andere machen müssen wirs nicht auch tun" ist schön und gut aber irgendwo hat einfach alles seine Grenzen. Moscheen sind in der Schweiz erlaubt, Asiatische Tempel sind in der Schweiz erlaubt alles mögliche ist in der Schweiz erlaubt, in der Schweiz wird man als Muslim massiv besser behandelt als z.T. in Islamischen Ländern aber hier schreit gleich alles nach Verfolgung und Abfackeln von Moscheen, das ist UNSER Land, das ist das Land Schweiz und nicht das Land "Multikulti aus drölfmillionen Nationen". Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer und anderen Glauben, solange sie hier eine Arbeit haben oder zumindest eine suchen und sich benehmen können sind sie jederzeit willkommen aber es reicht einfach langsam, es kann nicht sein das sich die Schweizer im eigenen Land alles bieten lassen müssen und sich anpassen müssen während fremde Kulturen hier immer mehr und mehr "einfallen" (bitte das Wort nicht falsch verstehen ne, ihr wisst schon was ich meine)


----------



## Lillyan (30. November 2009)

Hiermit schließe ich den Thread. Die Kommentare die wir löschen mußten haben uns zu der Entscheidung kommen lassen, dass dies wohl nicht die richtige Plattforrm für eine derartige Diskussion ist.


----------



## ZAM (30. November 2009)

Ich bekräftige an der Stelle nochmal den Fakt, dass wir (nicht zum ersten mal und hoffentlich zum letzten mal) Threads schließen, deren Verlauf auch nur im Ansatz in Politische oder Religiöse Richtungen gehen, die zu Aufrufen, Hetzen, Polemik oder Anwerbungen führen, bzw. in Flames enden.


----------

